# Minamoto-kun Monogatari



## Kira Yamato (Sep 25, 2011)

*Minamoto-kun Monogatari*​
*by Inaba Minori



Synopsis:*​Minamoto-kun has a face pretty enough to make people think he's a girl. Because of his face, he was bullied by the girls in middle school who were jealous of his face. He developed a fear of women due to the trauma and he ended up attending a high school for boys. Just as he enters college and makes a promise to himself to overcome the trauma of his past, his father remarries and asks him to move out of the house. His father arranges him to live with his aunt (Minamoto-kun's father's younger sister) for the time being. She is an extremely beautiful woman who is also a non-tenured professor at his college. When he arrives at her apartment, she shows him her breasts and tells him that he will be her "guinea pig" in her reverse Hikaru Genji project.
(Source: jCafe24)
*
In regards to Hikaru Genji:



Essentially the reverse would be his Aunt raising Minamoto to be her ideal mate.


Genres: Comedy, Ecchi, Seinen
Chapters: 194 (as of August 2016)
Status: Ongoing
Release: ?  (in Young Jump)*


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Sep 25, 2011)

So another ecchi manwha about school life... the art seems ok and i wonder if it will go down the lines of UnbalancexUnbalance , even if the teacher looks more like a cougar than an indecisive girl.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 25, 2011)

Jeez, whats up with the Gynophobia, its not a funny plot element, especially when its drug on for a whole series, yet it seems to pop up all the time in manga, Mayo Chiki being one of the more recent examples.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Sep 26, 2011)

this looks promising, and that aunt is a babe


----------



## Kirito (Sep 30, 2011)

Woah. 14?

Even not I have done that many.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 30, 2011)

^Well, it's good that he has a clear goal in mind now


----------



## dream (Oct 17, 2011)

It's a somewhat amusing manga, I think I'll continue reading just for the i*c*st.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 18, 2011)

lol, you have to start somewhere and I guess he stayed close to home for his first conquest


----------



## Lupin (Oct 28, 2011)

At least the aunt's hot though. Huehuehue.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 28, 2011)

You know bath time would some how end up going in that direction. And I noticed how short these chapters are which is quite a shame.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 28, 2011)

This is not what I was expecting at all. I thought this manga was going to be about the Aunt bringing up the nephew as a lover for herself. In any case the artwork is really good, and well its harem so of course thats all I need to know.

Question how is that viewed, I dont care, but where on the Japan meter is Aunt Nephew; I mean brother sister is not okay, but first cousins are okay


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 29, 2011)

haha, the aunt was about to take his virginity. 

ofcourse the cell phone trope  interferes.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 29, 2011)

Does anyone know the list of lovers for Genji, I still think at one point the Aunt will be one of the 14


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 29, 2011)

Well, she's keeping him on a short leash and holding him accountable. One week seems to be the time limit for this specific conquest. It's surely longer than an hour as shown in the manga and shorter than a couple of years.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 30, 2011)

Okay we need an anime of this, does the artist have any other work, because I am digging the art style.


----------



## Smoke (Oct 30, 2011)

I've lost count how many times I've fapped to this manga.


Ch4


I can't can't can't wait till he fucks his aunt


But first the cousin


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Oct 30, 2011)

Pretty good stuff. Though not much is shown for a seinen


----------



## Lupin (Nov 3, 2011)

Oh man. Asahi is pretty cute. It's sad to see that she's only one of the conquests


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 4, 2011)

Dude, his aunt, man. I call it now if he actually ends up sleeping with all 14, he sleeps with the aunt.


----------



## raphxenon (Nov 4, 2011)

keima can do all those 14 in 1 month


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 4, 2011)

I guess if you had to start, a cute fujoshi with no experience with males would be one heck of a starting point.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Nov 4, 2011)

Such a shame that each chapter is only like 9 pages, I need more!


----------



## Raptorz (Nov 5, 2011)

The chapters are too short but delicious i*c*st 
...




Sometimes I wonder why I am so perverted


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 5, 2011)

Raptorz said:


> The chapters are too short but delicious i*c*st
> ...
> 
> 
> ...



Could be because you are Canadian perhaps? 

I agree the chapter length is short, but at least the release right now are coming at a decent clip.


----------



## Fran (Nov 10, 2011)

trap i*c*st manga


----------



## Nightwish (Nov 10, 2011)

haha wow, I didn't expect that from him. 



Fran said:


> trap i*c*st manga



Right up your alley?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 10, 2011)

He certainly was proactive at the end of the chapter. I didn't expect him to kiss his Aunt of the blue like that. Perhaps it's a good sign of things to come on his date.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 10, 2011)

Last page was def. a little surprising. But I still cant see him going all the way with the cousin on this date.


----------



## Lupin (Nov 11, 2011)

Fran said:


> trap i*c*st manga



Do want 

The ending did not disappoint as well


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Nov 11, 2011)

How would this be a trap manga?


----------



## Major_Glory (Nov 18, 2011)

I'd hate to beat a dead horse, but these chapters are way too short! >.<


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 18, 2011)

Yeah, it is way too short, especially when we get the start of an interesting development only to have it cut short in preparation for the next chapter. At this rate it's going to take a long time for our protagonist to make his move on his first target.


----------



## Major_Glory (Nov 25, 2011)

Oh, auntie!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 26, 2011)

lol, of course he'd be caught making that comment as Asahi made her way back


----------



## Lupin (Dec 3, 2011)

The cousin is pretty cute .. The ending was epic. Looking forward to the next chapter.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2011)

Didn't think he'd actually go for the kiss. We finally get some real progress.


----------



## Sarun (Dec 3, 2011)

Good manga, this is.


----------



## Major_Glory (Dec 3, 2011)

Ooooooh shit!

With as much action in this chapter, 9 pages was enough!

Popcorn playa!


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm thinking he might have rushed a little bit and its gonna backfire, but then again I didn't even think he was gonna make a move this early. Can't wait to see what happens, this manga never disappoints!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2011)

StrawHatCrew said:


> I'm thinking he might have rushed a little bit and its gonna *backfire*, but then again I didn't even think he was gonna make a move this early. Can't wait to see what happens, this manga never disappoints!



Even if that's the case, I think it will work in his favor over the long haul.


----------



## Major_Glory (Dec 9, 2011)

Of course...


----------



## Lupin (Dec 9, 2011)

Damn. This kind of reminds me of TWOG without the fantasy settings and more adultish. . Glad the protagonist had the balls to do it though


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 9, 2011)

Aunt is right, he needs to strike while the iron's hot. If he loses any momentum then he really will be just known as a pervert who failed to seal the deal.


----------



## Major_Glory (Dec 16, 2011)

Chapter 14


*Spoiler*: __ 



I can't tell where this is going. Either they get interrupted or he gets super far with auntie and then gets interrupted. 

I think we can agree that this pace is going against the standard.


----------



## zapman (Dec 16, 2011)

lol this manga is the best


----------



## stream (Dec 16, 2011)

I think the reason chapters are so short is to allow more cliffhangers


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 16, 2011)

I love this chapter. Sweet deal he has going. I wonder if he'll be content with just the breasts


----------



## Smoke (Dec 16, 2011)

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!


I have never fapped so hard to a 9page chapter that showed no nipples.


I love this manga. It's so erotic, without showing anything. Awesome!!!!!


True Story:

When a new chap of Minamoto shows up on updates page, my first reaction is to pull my pants down. Then I'll use the previous chap to start me off and finish off with the current chap.

This chapter was THE FUCKING BEST!!!!


----------



## Sarun (Dec 16, 2011)

So good to be less than 10 pages per chapter.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Dec 17, 2011)

This chapter was getting a little intense, the one time I thought it was good for him to make a short chapter; but I have to say this and to love ru darkness are what all harems should be like


----------



## Smoke (Dec 17, 2011)

I really really really hope ch10 is like this chapter, where they actually continue on with what they were gonna do. 

So her bra is about to come off. I don't want something to happen where they stop. I want him to continue until time runs out of w/e.


----------



## TemplateR (Dec 26, 2011)

Chapter 15 is out

So.........he sucked his aunt tits^^

But I wonder why, this chapter has 9 Pages


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 26, 2011)

Don't put your Aunt's great effort to waste!!
I should probably wait until 4-5 chapters are released before reading new chapters, because these short releases tease us so much.


----------



## stream (Dec 26, 2011)

Tease? I'd say that this chapter delivered, even with the usual nine pages


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 26, 2011)

stream said:


> Tease? I'd say that this chapter delivered, even with the usual nine pages



I call tease on anything I find myself wanting more of


----------



## Gene (Dec 26, 2011)

They were just as glorious as I imagined.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 26, 2011)

RAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1




How dare they just skip over the best part?


Him playing with her bare tits, then licking them, and sucking on them and playing some more. There could have been enough for another 3 or 4 chapters.


----------



## Raptorz (Dec 27, 2011)

This chapter :sanji


----------



## Major_Glory (Jan 6, 2012)

Chapter 16


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 6, 2012)

Something tells me she won't be keeping her promise of sticking only to 2D men


----------



## Gene (Jan 7, 2012)

I wonder if he'll actually "nail" his cousin. Or just make her fall for him.


----------



## hehey (Jan 20, 2012)

wow i just goolged that Yobai thing... lol i cant believe the Japanese really did stuff like that.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 20, 2012)

Looks like Aunty has started to plant the seeds needed to get her little experiment rolling. Asahi's falling right into line with her plan


----------



## stream (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 3, 2012)

Someone has 3 days to plan out his next move 
I'm glad he decided to try to smooth things over with Asahi on his own. He's had way too much help from his aunt at this point.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 4, 2012)

Anyone else besides me really wanted another Kaoruko breast groping chap?


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 6, 2012)

"That girl standing at the Gate is really cute.
I like her boyish looks"


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 11, 2012)

Chapters are way too short.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 11, 2012)

She's putting up some serious defense but now that she's at her bedroom door...


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 11, 2012)

*Chapter 20*


----------



## stream (Feb 11, 2012)

Oh wow. That went way better than I would have thought...

The last image is way over, though


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Feb 11, 2012)

Attaboy                       !


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 22, 2012)

Now that's what I call persistence. He's not giving up on inch here and is saying all the right words.


----------



## Keino-kun (Feb 24, 2012)

Nice! loving these developments


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 24, 2012)

Nothing like perseverance and a little bit of licking to help you break through


----------



## TemplateR (Mar 1, 2012)

Chapter 22 is out


*Spoiler*: __ 



It goes more an more to a htenai-series ?^^


----------



## hehey (Mar 1, 2012)

you know in some circles this would be considered a form of date rape.....


----------



## Keino-kun (Mar 1, 2012)

lol nice determination... think he's sensing that she wants it but just is a bit shy. :ho


----------



## Spirit King (Mar 1, 2012)

TemplateR said:


> Chapter 22 is out
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



What were you expecting? The plot of this manga is for him to bang what 14 girls? This IS the logical plot development.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 4, 2012)

Probably missed it but got me by surprise that Asahi is 3 years older.

She is so into it, no attempt can hide it.

It's a back and forward,I feel like I'm watching a soccer game.

Chapters are too short!!

More. MORE!


----------



## Keino-kun (Mar 4, 2012)

"Next time: He's going all the way!?"


----------



## Kirito (Mar 4, 2012)

I wish his aunt would just let him bang her. Not groom him into some sex god, she'd be under his spell if she did that.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Mar 5, 2012)

Look at this -- like sneaking into the captain's quarters. Heavy risk, but the prize....

*Spoiler*: __ 



To celebrate ME3


----------



## Gene (Mar 5, 2012)

I feel like he's going to get cockblocked somehow. But I'm still rooting for him. Nail your cousin, bro!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 6, 2012)

Well, he was certainly able to confirm that she was aroused. Damn, I can't wait to see if he can take it up another notch.


----------



## Major_Glory (Mar 6, 2012)

It seems there is a "crimson tide" this evening...


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 7, 2012)

Kirito said:


> I wish his aunt would just let him bang her. Not groom him into some sex god, she'd be under his spell if she did that.



Quite certain she will at some point.


----------



## VanzZz (Mar 15, 2012)

_Chapter 24_


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 15, 2012)

That Ending!!!

HHNNNNGGGGHHHNN


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 15, 2012)

Looks like Asahi's fully on board now


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 15, 2012)

Am I the only thinking it's the Aunt who is keeping Asahi's mother busy?

Nice teamwork then.


----------



## Gene (Mar 15, 2012)

Holy shit, yes. Gogogogo


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 15, 2012)

Next Chapter NAO!!!


----------



## Major_Glory (Mar 15, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Looks like Asahi's fully on board now



She's about to be fully on something


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 16, 2012)

Asahi's mother taking a "detour" with Minamoto's Aunt?

Good lord if that ends up in Yuri.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 23, 2012)

New chappie is out.

this


*Spoiler*: __ 



COCKBLOCKED!


----------



## VanzZz (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## Raptor (Mar 23, 2012)

Somehow I expected that to happen.


----------



## Keino-kun (Mar 23, 2012)

Noooooo I... I....I..... wanted more!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 23, 2012)

Damn, so close 

But why the punishment?


----------



## Keino-kun (Mar 23, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> Damn, so close
> 
> But why the punishment?



Punishment? 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ghana, Uruguay reach World Cup quarters


----------



## Kirito (Mar 24, 2012)

At this point it's just borderline vanilla.

It feels like wish-fulfillment for otaku virgins now. I'm not sure I like what I'm reading already.

The way he's going right now, he looks like a pervert.


----------



## Major_Glory (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh, Auntie...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 29, 2012)

^Looking forward to what she has in store for him next chapter


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 29, 2012)

That was so bad 
They almost did it.


----------



## Zabuza (Apr 3, 2012)

Ill have to wait since that version is all messed up with error pages.


----------



## VanzZz (Apr 3, 2012)

*Use Opera or FireFox*


----------



## Gene (Apr 3, 2012)

Refresh like the Fist of the North Star.


----------



## Raptor (Apr 3, 2012)

The f**k just happened?


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 20, 2012)

Raw chapter 29.


----------



## Keino-kun (Apr 21, 2012)

Looking forward to see who the next target is.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 21, 2012)

The only Manga where I cannot wait for training sessions of the Main Character.


----------



## Smoke (Apr 22, 2012)

Fuck the 2nd target, MORE TRAINING!!!!!!


The chapter where he played with her bra covered breasts, was waaaay better than all the chapters of him playing with Asahi.

Kaoruko is just that much hotter.


I'm already fapping to ch30, and it hasn't come out yet.


----------



## MrCinos (Apr 28, 2012)

This series is painful to read not in one go.

Such cliffhangers :sanji


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 28, 2012)

I guess she would have had to check on his mental status at this point to make sure he isn't throwing in the towel. I knew she was going to start talking about balance (lusting after women but knowing not to push too far)

Good luck trying to reject that attack


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 28, 2012)

Kira Yamato said:


> I guess she would have had to check on his mental status at this point to make sure he isn't throwing in the towel. I knew she was going to start talking about balance (lusting after women but knowing not to push too far)
> 
> Good luck trying to reject that attack



No way he can reject that, with a body like she has.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 28, 2012)

Jesus.Fucking.Christ.


----------



## Smoke (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh god, that is HOT!!!!!!!



I'm really really looking forward to next chap. I hope it continues where this left off and doesn't just jump to the next day.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 1, 2012)

Cockblock: The Manga 

Reading this 9 pages at a time is torture. First girl took 30 chapters and he didn't even get to see the goods. And there's 13 more girls to go? Dude ain't gonna get laid until 2018 at the rate this is going.


----------



## Smoke (May 6, 2012)

Isn't this supposed to be a weekly manga?


I've been holding my penis since yesterday, waiting in anticipation, and it still hasn't come out.


----------



## Raptor (May 7, 2012)

^ Golden Week in japan.   Go check some porn or something in the meantime.


----------



## Spirit King (May 7, 2012)

Actually there's several spoiler pics out already, which considering the length of the average manga chapter in the this story may as well be full raws, if not maybe 1 or 2 pages off.


----------



## Smoke (May 7, 2012)

Raptor said:


> ^ Golden Week in japan.   Go check some porn or something in the meantime.



Golden week was almost 2 weeks ago.


We actually had a chapter, the week of.


Thanks SK


----------



## Golden Witch (May 8, 2012)

Fuck it takes a break.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (May 8, 2012)

This manga is really frustrating to read weekly.


----------



## VanzZz (May 8, 2012)

My hand is moving on it's own


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 9, 2012)

I don't know...but I think this guy is starting to piss me off with his rapist tendencies.


----------



## MrCinos (May 9, 2012)

I can't blame him for that, at least when these tendencies concern his aunt.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2012)

Of course the plan is to lose his virginity with the second target. Kaoruko knows that in order to ensnare Asahi, he'll need another women to make him more appealing. I wonder how many more chapters until we actually get to the next target?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 9, 2012)

He's never going to lose his virginity. Just make genuine emotional connections.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2012)

^sounds like Kaoruko failed if that were too happen.


----------



## MrCinos (May 21, 2012)

Chapter 32.


----------



## di4exql.uocx (May 21, 2012)

10charrrrrrrrr


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 21, 2012)

I'm not sold on this new character's design. She's no aunt, that's for sure.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 21, 2012)

Well she surely wasted no time.

Though I bet Kaoruko has her hands in this, especially since they're both headed to her.
Next chapter: She appears out of nowhere just as Minamoto gets onto her, scolding him.


----------



## Gene (May 21, 2012)

I hope they actually fuck.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 21, 2012)

I don't blame the guy for wanting to go on the offensive but being the one who's attacked every once in awhile might not be that bad.


----------



## Raptor (May 21, 2012)

Now the question is, is her the reason why his aunt trained him to say no?


----------



## stream (May 21, 2012)

Raptor said:


> Now the question is, is her the reason why his aunt trained him to say no?



Good point. I am going to assume that since this one likes to attack, Minamoto will need to actually defend in order to eventually succeed.


----------



## Raptor (May 21, 2012)

stream said:


> Good point. I am going to assume that since this  one likes to attack, Minamoto will need to actually defend in order to  eventually succeed.



^ That's the sensation I get.  It looks to me like he's gonna have to play hard to get.


----------



## Smoke (May 21, 2012)

She's pretty hot.



Still prefer the aunt, tho.


----------



## Raptor (May 21, 2012)

Aunt is the last boss


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 22, 2012)

Gene said:


> I hope they actually fuck.



Yeah, that's not happening anytime soon. The cockblock is strong within this manga.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (May 26, 2012)

Wonder whats gonna happen in that shower.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 26, 2012)

I didn't think she'd enjoy teasing anyone she deemed prettier than her, but the chapter did end up taking an interesting turn.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 26, 2012)

He's not even that pretty.


----------



## Raptor (Jun 3, 2012)

Chapter 34

Somehow I have an idea about what will happen next.


----------



## MrCinos (Jun 3, 2012)

So short. But I like her approach.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 3, 2012)

Damn, little hesitation about becoming her toy. This should be interesting.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 4, 2012)

He's gonna mess up somehow...it's just a matter of time.


----------



## VanzZz (Jun 10, 2012)

To strip or not to strip


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2012)

At least he was able to get her to make a concession and have her strip him. But the critical part still remains


----------



## VanzZz (Jun 16, 2012)

I wonder who was on the phone .


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 16, 2012)

That phone call just got him a good kiss from Aoi.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 16, 2012)

Things seem to be breaking in his favor. Can't wait to see how this continues to unfold


----------



## VanzZz (Jun 17, 2012)

Don't get your hopes up . :sanji


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jun 17, 2012)

The epic build before the inevitable cockblock.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Jun 18, 2012)

FUCKING 10 PAGES


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jun 26, 2012)

Ch. 37 is out now.


----------



## Raptor (Jun 26, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Daddy complex much?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 8, 2012)

From the Raw:


----------



## Smoke (Jul 8, 2012)

This girl bores me. 


Not that she's boring. But I think they'll all pale in comparison to his aunt. In every department.


Go back to Kaoruko.


----------



## 8 (Jul 8, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> From the Raw:



*Spoiler*: __ 



mommy's boy is gonna get some spanking.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jul 22, 2012)

Ch. 41 is out now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks like he finally took some advice to heart. Nothing wrong with being a bit spoiled. Let's see how far this will take him.


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 2, 2012)

Pathetic.....he has literally no clue when it comes to reading the mood of a situation >_>


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 7, 2012)

New Chappie:
Ch.37


----------



## Major_Glory (Aug 7, 2012)

I can't believe I'm falling into the trap...

PLEASE let this end well!


----------



## Fran (Aug 7, 2012)

has he fucked his aunt yet


----------



## hadou (Aug 7, 2012)

I gave up on this series a long time ago; its premise is just ridiculous.


----------



## stream (Aug 7, 2012)

hadou said:


> I gave up on this series a long time ago; its premise is just ridiculous.



Agree; Naruto or Toriko have much more realistic premises


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 7, 2012)

Hurray for taking a gamble. Knowing when to be obedient and when to be more demanding is one fine line


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 7, 2012)

If you can ignore the father complex, Aoi is one of the sexiest characters I've seen in awhile.


and no, he hasn't shagged his Aunt yet


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 7, 2012)

^She has some of the sexiest fingernails I've seen in quite some time as well.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 18, 2012)

Does anyone else just speed run through these latest chaps? 


But when it comes to time with Auntey, I go back to when I collected pokemon cards and bought booster packs. I'd have them in front of me, look at the first one, take it in, and slowly send it to the back. Then the 2nd one. Slowly taking every single one, in.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 18, 2012)

Ch. 44 is out now.


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 19, 2012)

What is more predictable and drawn out? Utsumi and his relationships in Good Ending, or MC and his relationships in Mina. I mean I like this manga, but this is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 19, 2012)

Kira U. Masaki said:


> What is more predictable and drawn out? Utsumi and his relationships in Good Ending, or MC and his relationships in Mina. I mean I like this manga, but this is getting ridiculous.



Yea, I know. Read my post up there ^


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 19, 2012)

So what is the relationship with the Aunt again, thats all I care about at this point. I imagine he might have relations with her at one point, so I wonder if the not blood related point comes up. I think she is his real aunt, sister of his brother, and sister of the mother of the cousin.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 19, 2012)

Well, he's taking his licking talents down south, but at this point he still might not get to the promise land given the previous attempts.


----------



## Tim (Aug 19, 2012)

Oh, cool. I didn't know that there was a thread for the Cockblocking Adventures manga.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 7, 2012)

Chapter still ain't out?


*Spoiler*: __ 






And then she left.....?

*Spoiler*: __ 




Nah.








Not sure if I can post the cliffhanger.


----------



## Raptor (Sep 7, 2012)

while we wait.  

All I have to say is


----------



## Keino-kun (Sep 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



OMG he's one step close to being a man!!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The quest towards penetration continues


----------



## VanzZz (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Bleach (Sep 9, 2012)

.........

hot



That amount of teasing is crazy. Toooo much


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 9, 2012)

Damn she's so sexy, I wouldn't be surprised if he blows his load before he can get inside her.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 10, 2012)

It maybe frustratingly slow but he's making some headway in this latest chapter


----------



## Bleach (Sep 10, 2012)

9 pages per chapter make it incredibly slow for sure


----------



## Tim (Sep 10, 2012)

At least he did something before her dad calls her or whatever cock block.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 10, 2012)

Just throw that hot dog down the hallway, already.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 12, 2012)

She is going for it.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 12, 2012)

Takes like 6 chapters to get to this point. Bet it won't happen.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 12, 2012)

His cell phone will interrupt them and she'll decide not to sleep with him


----------



## Bleach (Sep 12, 2012)

Worst time for a cock block is right before it goes in. Rather it happen before anything even happens


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 12, 2012)

They should just rename this manga to "Inevitable Cockblock"


----------



## VanzZz (Sep 13, 2012)

_Chapter 46_


----------



## Raptor (Sep 15, 2012)

Chapter 47


----------



## Bleach (Sep 15, 2012)

IT'S GETTING UNZIPPED!


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 16, 2012)

Incoming handjob. It's too soon for him to get laid. He's gonna progress through different erotic scenes before actual sex happens...


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 16, 2012)

Penetration is gonna be saved for his aunt.

Maybe.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 16, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Penetration is gonna be saved for his aunt.
> 
> Maybe.



Or his cousin that he nearly raped


----------



## Keino-kun (Sep 16, 2012)

We all know they aren't going to do it. 

He might get a blow job though.


----------



## JoJo (Sep 16, 2012)

is this form the same person who wrote bakemonogatari and katanagatari


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 16, 2012)

Bake - Nisio Isin
Minamoto - Inaba Minori


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 19, 2012)

Saw the Raw for 48:

*Spoiler*: __ 



HE HITS IT!!  Among others: Handjobs and Titsuck.


----------



## Raptor (Sep 19, 2012)

Can you find it in your heart to post a link to it?  a pm works too


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 19, 2012)

Link removed


----------



## Nightwish (Sep 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _lol_ 



Apparently. she screams oh Fatheeeeer! 








And not a single fuck will be given. Dude getting it in.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Aoi is freaking gorgeous but man....she has serious issues.


----------



## Raptor (Sep 19, 2012)

^ Thanks again bud.

Eh who cares it's at least progress compared to the last 45 or so chapters


----------



## Bleach (Sep 19, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Saw the Raw for 48:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Where did you see the raw?


----------



## Raptor (Sep 19, 2012)

< Go back one page.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 19, 2012)

Yea I saw the download but I'm asking where he got it from


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 19, 2012)

Bleach said:


> Where did you see the raw?



Jcafe.Didn't wanna post a link there though as it requires membership to see the links to the raw.So I evaded that for yas and simply put the link to the download which comes after the link which gets you to the download site as like I said, the link to the download site itself requires membership to be seen.

Its a nice gap that can be exploited.
If I knew how I'd send it to Vortex Scans as it could mean we'd get an earlier translation.


----------



## Raptor (Sep 19, 2012)

Why don't you just offer it in the recruitment section of their website?


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 19, 2012)

Raptor said:


> Why don't you just offer it in the recruitment section of their website?



As Raw Provider?
Meh, they don't see to be looking for one.
Still Imma try to contact them anyway.

Never know without trying right?:33


----------



## Raptor (Sep 19, 2012)

Pretty much.  If they want it great, if they don't great, you don't lose anything either way.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 20, 2012)

From what I read at Jcafe regarding the chapter:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Aoi is actually a virgin who just pretends to be "slutty" to others just so she can tease and frustrate them because she's so sadistic.



> Wait, what Aoi is a virgin?! OH C'MON, JAPAN. They went out of their way to imply that she was a promiscious slut, but it turns out that she's just a christmas cake with sadist fantasies?


----------



## Raptor (Sep 20, 2012)

Somehow I'm not surprised.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 21, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> From what I read at Jcafe regarding the chapter:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Either way, she's sexy as hell


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Sep 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So...you're saying she likes to cockblock. I sure didn't see THAT coming!


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 22, 2012)

Teaser for 49:


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 22, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Teaser for 49:



Ooooooohhhhhh looks like she's gettin herself off


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 22, 2012)

Make what you will outta it.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 24, 2012)

Wow uhh she said... daddy and she meant daddy...

Oh well, he finally got laid. All is well


----------



## hehey (Sep 24, 2012)

The gods are good, finally.


----------



## Raptor (Sep 24, 2012)

She really has a serious issue.  Oh well at least the "hero" finally got laid.  

I hope.


----------



## Raptor (Sep 24, 2012)

so...


*Spoiler*: __ 



He lost his virginity and his boner    that was awesome


----------



## Kira Yamato (Sep 24, 2012)

It counts. There is no such thing as half-losing it. It's like saying you're half pregnant.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 24, 2012)

Poor bastard. Gets to do it with a weird hot chick but can't finish


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

Probably the next thing his aunt will teach him one way or another.

Anyway:
Thats a literal cockblock.


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 30, 2012)

Chapter 50 Chinese:



*Spoiler*: __ 



Gotta love how both genders are staring at Kaoruko.


Girl at the end is Asahis friend Tsukiko.
Link removed


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 1, 2012)

Is this common in Asian cultures or is it only played up for manga. I have seen a bunch of these ED situations in anime and manga happening to teens and guys in their 20s. I mean I guess it happens but really really infrequently.


----------



## Smoke (Oct 6, 2012)

You guys have no idea how badly I want ch 51


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 6, 2012)

Teaser for 51.


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 6, 2012)

Chapter 51 chinese:

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://99mh.com/manhua/8211/112372.htm?s=6


----------



## Smoke (Oct 6, 2012)

GAAAAAAAAY


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Oct 8, 2012)

Man, not finishing is even worse than not penetrating. Poor guy.


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 8, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Man, not finishing is even worse than not penetrating. Poor guy.



Indeed. Blueballs is cruel for any man to endure


----------



## VanzZz (Oct 19, 2012)

Chapter 52


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Oct 20, 2012)

Will he go back to asahi? Will he actually sleep with all 14? I mean so far hes kind of 1/2 for 2, but they keep moving the meetings of the new girls along. Is he at some point going to be juggling all 14 at once.


----------



## Raptor (Nov 7, 2012)

Chapter 55

Shit just got real.   Looking forward to it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 18, 2012)

Ch. 56 is out now.


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 18, 2012)

Kurokami Medaka said:


> Ch. 56 is out now.




*Spoiler*: __ 



What a pansy getting bullied like that. He is so damn dense it's sad....


----------



## Ender (Nov 18, 2012)

have you ever been bullied by chicks?  they're f-en brutal when they put their mind to it man.


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 18, 2012)

-Ender- said:


> have you ever been bullied by chicks?  they're f-en brutal when they put their mind to it man.



I've seen it happen and I put a stop to it. Strange as it may be, they were friends of mine at the time.They haven't ever spoke to me since then either. It's no that difficult.


----------



## Ender (Nov 18, 2012)

if only most ppl were like u


----------



## Bleach (Nov 18, 2012)

"I was so scared I couldn't even fap to her"


Hahaha I love that line


----------



## Ender (Nov 22, 2012)

Link removed

Scan

interesting development....


----------



## Bleach (Nov 22, 2012)

I sense blackmail material


----------



## Ender (Nov 22, 2012)

not a fan of blackmail  especially if u wanna make a girl fall for u


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 22, 2012)

Ohmai!She's doing Kira.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 24, 2012)

Oh Terumi!


----------



## VanzZz (Nov 24, 2012)

what a whore





Scarlet Plague said:


> Oh Terumi!


chapter ?


----------



## hellosquared (Nov 25, 2012)

I feel more dirty reading this manga than I do hentai.


----------



## Smoke (Nov 25, 2012)

God dammit where's the scans? That page is hot as fuck.


----------



## zapman (Nov 25, 2012)

its all about the aunt tbh


----------



## Smoke (Nov 26, 2012)

RIGHT?!?!?!?!


I don't care about the cousin, the 24 yr old with daddy issues, or the bully girl.



I just want as much Kaoruko as possible.


----------



## Raptor (Nov 26, 2012)

She's the last boss


----------



## Smoke (Nov 26, 2012)

It's like those games where you keep getting glimpses of and even have mini battles with the main boss, but don't fully face it until the end.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 26, 2012)

This manga is slowly twisting me. Am i the only one who wants to see the aunt get plowed?


----------



## Raptor (Nov 26, 2012)

^ That's kinda required to like this manga I think.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 27, 2012)

DL for 58.
Tell me if it ain't working and I'll upload the pages and post it here.

Link removed


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 27, 2012)

stream said:


> Huh. When I try to download it, it starts downloading a .exe file… Why are you trying to trick people into downloading malware?



The fuck are you on about?


----------



## Smoke (Nov 28, 2012)

Damn you, 9 page chapters.


----------



## hehey (Nov 29, 2012)

Yes, make her heart yours Minamoto!!


----------



## Bleach (Nov 29, 2012)

She is the final  boss


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 29, 2012)

Anybody ever read the tale of Genji?

Kaoruko said in chapter 1 her favourite is Murasaki.

Saw this on the Wiki:


> "Murasaki refers to both the heroine of the Genji Monogatari (The Tale of Genji), and the book's author, Murasaki Shikibu."



Murasaki was educated by Genji to be the ideal lady.
Could the author have reversed roles here?

Also potential spoiler:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Genji had something with his stepmother which we know Terumi has.


----------



## rajin (Dec 4, 2012)

*Minamoto-kun Monogatari 59 Raw*

*Bankai *


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 4, 2012)

From what I can make out:


*Spoiler*: __ 



In order to keep it a secret that she banged the teacher she offers herself to Terumi.


----------



## McSlobs (Dec 4, 2012)

Scarlet Plague said:


> From what I can make out:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



He should stick it in her ass as payback for how she treated him previously


----------



## Bleach (Dec 4, 2012)

Once he gets loose, I can kind of see him doing that lol

"Do girls like it down there? No! That's disgusting! But... I've seen some people doing it and they like it. I think... I'll try..I'm already this far! THIS IS MY CHANCE!"

THEN BAM


----------



## Nanja (Dec 4, 2012)

hellosquared said:


> I feel more dirty reading this manga than I do hentai.




This isn't that far from it though. Whores and manwhores without much personality and a ridiculous plot.


----------



## rajin (Dec 11, 2012)

*Minamoto-kun Monogatari japanese 60 Raw*
*strategy  *​


----------



## Rokudaime (Dec 12, 2012)

I wonder, is it even possible to end the series by married all the girls?


----------



## stream (Dec 12, 2012)

I don't think this is the type of series where _marriage_ is the goal


----------



## Keino-kun (Dec 13, 2012)

So is he strong enough to give her the cold shoulder or will he just go along with wherever she takes him?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 14, 2012)

If he actually plans to go through giving her the cold shoulder, then he got his work cut out for him


----------



## Keino-kun (Dec 16, 2012)

Chapter 60

Damn I don't think he can hold out.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 16, 2012)

Fuck her. Fuck her good


----------



## Ender (Dec 16, 2012)

i would love it if he totally dominates her


----------



## Raptor (Dec 16, 2012)

Chinese scan of .


*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems like he does reject her but goes back home and jerks off thinking of her.


----------



## Keino-kun (Dec 19, 2012)

Kinda anti-climactic in the end.

But damn, he sure can jerk off. The basket's almost full and he can't stop.


----------



## McSlobs (Dec 22, 2012)

Keino-kun said:


> Kinda anti-climactic in the end.
> 
> But damn, he sure can jerk off. The basket's almost full and he can't stop.



He should meet Onani Master Kurosawa lol


----------



## Keino-kun (Dec 31, 2012)

What the hell did I just read.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (Dec 31, 2012)

Keino-kun said:


> What the hell did I just read.



What the hell indeed.


----------



## Ender (Dec 31, 2012)

ahahahaha thats hilarious


----------



## Scud (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't really know how I feel about this...


----------



## 8 (Dec 31, 2012)

thats a first class trap there.


----------



## hehey (Dec 31, 2012)

he has abandoned his pride


----------



## Gene (Dec 31, 2012)

I like where this is going.


----------



## Keino-kun (Dec 31, 2012)

hehey said:


> he has abandoned his pride



This. I lol'd at him saying time to "man up"... only for him to be relieved as a girl.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, that chapter sure took an interesting turn :S


----------



## rajin (Jan 15, 2013)

*Minamoto-kun Monogatari 63 Raw*

*Ch.225 *


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 16, 2013)

Someone ain't amused.


----------



## rajin (Jan 22, 2013)

64 japanese raw Matched Yammy's bala


----------



## Ender (Jan 23, 2013)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 23, 2013)

Manliest thing he's done all series.


----------



## XxRoguexX (Jan 23, 2013)

Minamoto-kun finally took her down. Sweet revenge pek


----------



## Keino-kun (Jan 23, 2013)

Fuck yeah. Dat Minamoto becoming a man


----------



## dream (Jan 23, 2013)

That was pretty bold of him.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 24, 2013)

OH YES.

This is the development I wanted.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 27, 2013)

F-F-F-FAAAAAAAP

Just wait for the real thing


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 27, 2013)

I wonder what's the next step? Perhaps he'll get some more training from aunty before continuing


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 28, 2013)

Well now that she can't get him out of her mind its only a matter of time.


----------



## Ender (Jan 28, 2013)

ahahahahahaha  good job my man


----------



## Raptorz (Jan 28, 2013)

Excellent job Minamoto.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 28, 2013)

That only took a while.  Bravo Sir Minamoto, bravo.  

Now don't fuck it up


----------



## Planeptune (Feb 6, 2013)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Raptor (Feb 6, 2013)

^ I think he means Chapter 66 is out


----------



## Planeptune (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 6, 2013)

lol, proper relation. 

Not gonna happen. Aunty's research is only getting started.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 6, 2013)

Ahh the ol' seatbelt between the breasts. Never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Feb 6, 2013)

This series is such a fucking tease.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> He should stop lying and just tell his aunt that he wants to have sex with her.



Yeah, but unfortunately she's probably the Final Boss, where you need to use everything you learned to overcome it.

Or my own theory, that the research is just a front of her to make her own dream guy as everyone else doesn't do it for her.:WOW


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 10, 2013)

Solaris said:


> He should stop lying and just tell his aunt that he wants to have sex with her.



Amen to that 

Well, I look forward to his latest target and see how this scenario plays out.


----------



## Keino-kun (Feb 10, 2013)

So... will he finally do it?


----------



## dream (Feb 11, 2013)

Scarlet Plague said:


> Or my own theory, that the research is just a front of her to make her own dream guy as everyone else doesn't do it for her.:WOW



I also believe that she is trying to shape Minamoto into the kind of man that would be suitable for her.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 18, 2013)

A wild, hot 18 year old appears


----------



## Tir (Feb 18, 2013)

Scarlet Plague said:


> *Or my own theory, that the research is just a front of her to make her own dream guy as everyone else doesn't do it for her*.:WOW



This. What else is there?


----------



## Lezu (Feb 18, 2013)

Pretty good manga


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 18, 2013)

The new girl definitely appears to be the soothing type. And it looks like our protagonist will need to take the lead with her and teach her the ropes


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 18, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> The new girl definitely appears to be the soothing type. And it looks like our protagonist will need to take the lead with her and teach her the ropes



I kinda want her to troll Terumi, as in that she's actually the "vengeful spirit" created by himself much rather than she is by nature.


----------



## Planeptune (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah, "*Watsch* the matter?"


----------



## Bleach (Mar 12, 2013)

And so it begins. Best type of girl is the kind that wants to please you instead of herself


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 12, 2013)

The aunt set things up perfectly. The ball is now in his court and he has 30 days to work something out.


----------



## Fate115 (Mar 12, 2013)

That girl is gonna get so corrupted...


----------



## rajin (Mar 18, 2013)

*Minamoto-kun Monogatari 71 Raw *
*unharmed *​


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## zapman (Mar 19, 2013)

lolwhat ~~


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 19, 2013)

zapman said:


> lolwhat ~~



I can hardly wait for an explanation of that.
Gotta admit I really didn't see this coming.

Though it might explain a few things about her.XD


----------



## Keino-kun (Mar 19, 2013)

Wait till Minamoto sees those. He might not have any blood left.


----------



## Smoke (Mar 19, 2013)

Anyone else still go back sometimes and masturbate to when he first played with, and then sucked on his aunt's tits?


----------



## dream (Mar 19, 2013)

Smoke said:


> Anyone else still go back sometimes and masturbate to when he first played with, and then sucked on his aunt's tits?



That is a pretty good chapter to re-read.


----------



## Bleach (Mar 20, 2013)

Smoke said:


> Anyone else still go back sometimes and masturbate to when he first played with, and then sucked on his aunt's tits?



The best of times


----------



## rajin (Mar 24, 2013)

*Minamoto-kun Monogatari 72 Raw *

*by reflex his reactions were overidden *


----------



## Major_Glory (Mar 24, 2013)

What did Auntie tell Terumi to do that makes him seem like a dick this chapter? I don't like it.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 26, 2013)

Oh bollocks. 

Of all fucking people.
And way to go Tsukasa.....way to make an impression.
Just like Kaoruko said, she really is low.


----------



## Muk (Mar 27, 2013)

caught up to this 

wow that middle school girl really is nasty


----------



## rajin (Apr 1, 2013)

*73 chinese Ch.121*


----------



## Muk (Apr 1, 2013)

geez he's losing control way too fast and way too often ... though damn xD


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 1, 2013)

Ch. 73 is out now.

That soft feel.


----------



## hehey (Apr 1, 2013)

Hes coming on too strong, this girl, you cant move too fast with her.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 1, 2013)

Hanada saw right through that bully act really quick 

And the kiss seemed a bit too quick for a girl who's afraid of men. Hopefully it doesn't backfire for him.


----------



## Tir (Apr 2, 2013)

Fuck harem. Just marry this girl. I fucking would.


----------



## Raptor (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm quite interested in her reaction after this.


----------



## dream (Apr 3, 2013)

Tir said:


> Fuck harem. Just marry this girl. I fucking would.



It won't end up as a harem, it will be Minamoto x his Aunt.


----------



## Robin (Apr 3, 2013)

no no he did the right thing!  

she will like it :33


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 7, 2013)

Damn, Terumi certainly doesn't waste time.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 7, 2013)

Things are sure looking up for him, but when things are going this well, I tend to get nervous.


----------



## Fate115 (Apr 7, 2013)

Dude has no self control whats so ever....I like it!


----------



## Bleach (Apr 7, 2013)

Someone is falling in loveee~


----------



## Muk (Apr 8, 2013)

he really got no self control xD


----------



## Robin (Apr 8, 2013)

yeah now this won't end well


----------



## rajin (Apr 15, 2013)

*Minamoto-kun Monogatari 75 Raw *
*Ch.11 
*


----------



## Tir (Apr 15, 2013)

SCORES!!! At last!!! :33

I can't read a damn thing but the pictures are enough!!! No one can cock block them this time.


----------



## stream (Apr 15, 2013)

Tir said:


> No one can cock block them this time.



Yeah, right? Now that you've written that, there's no way it's going to end well!


----------



## Muk (Apr 15, 2013)

his aunt might just bust in


----------



## Muk (Apr 15, 2013)

even the preview cries that a cock block is uncalled for xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 15, 2013)

Keeps getting better and better. I'm waiting for a letdown to happen at some point. Hopefully, I'm wrong xDD


----------



## Tir (Apr 15, 2013)

stream said:


> Yeah, right? Now that you've written that, there's no way it's going to end well!



Bitch please, I can't damn read Japanese. I didn't know things would turn out with cock block


----------



## Bleach (Apr 15, 2013)

Awwwww yisssssss. Wish theyd keep going but I wonder whats gonna cock block him this time


----------



## McSlobs (Apr 15, 2013)

Bleach said:


> Awwwww yisssssss. Wish theyd keep going but I wonder whats gonna cock block him this time



erectile disfunction


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 22, 2013)

Ch. 76 is out now.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 22, 2013)

That's right you're healing her fear by groping her breasts


----------



## Muk (Apr 23, 2013)

damn it why is it only 8 pages 

and yeah healing her fears


----------



## Keino-kun (Apr 23, 2013)

That's right Minamoto, heal her fears. kukuku


----------



## Planeptune (May 7, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Can you spot the difference?  If you look long and close enough, the differences should become noticeable.  It's understandable if you have trouble though._


----------



## abc123 (May 7, 2013)

Planeptune said:


> *Spoiler*: _2_


Magical pattern changing dress?


----------



## hehey (May 7, 2013)

Must be the tightest top in the universe.


----------



## Bleach (May 13, 2013)

I see a penis massage in his future.


----------



## Rica_Patin (May 14, 2013)

What a slut.


----------



## zapman (May 14, 2013)

ive never known a manga in that every chapter is a tease


----------



## McSlobs (May 14, 2013)

Bleach said:


> I see a penis massage in his future.



She'll use those large breasts to do it


----------



## Muk (May 14, 2013)

why is this only 8 pages long


----------



## Robin (May 14, 2013)

oh boy this is getting somewhere


----------



## hehey (May 20, 2013)

Gah!!!, nothing! again!


----------



## Magician (May 20, 2013)

I expected them to keep cock teasing, so I'm not surprised.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 20, 2013)

Of course he would end it himself. He sure is idolizing this notion of a pure relationship


----------



## Muk (May 21, 2013)

i guess it won't escalate into a hentai at all


----------



## Raptor (May 21, 2013)

Nothing new there, although I do like the approach he took this time to be honest.


----------



## Bleach (May 21, 2013)

Good ol aunt is there to comfort him.


----------



## Robin (May 21, 2013)

yeah he did well to not give in to his impulse even though she said a lot of careless things that clueless girl  it'd be bad if he really acted on his desires, she'd feel awful about it and perhaps wouldn't ever want anything to do with guys. now she trusts him more and they can have a healthy relationship.


----------



## hehey (May 28, 2013)

my anticipation is rising exponentially


----------



## Keino-kun (May 28, 2013)

They better do it in the next couple of chaps


----------



## Raptor (May 28, 2013)

I had the feeling that not doing the nasty with her on their first date was the right move.  Bravo Minamoto, bravo.


----------



## Bleach (May 28, 2013)

Arrrggghhhhhhh I can't waaaaiiiit! Why does this have to be so short


----------



## Robin (May 30, 2013)

is this finally it? I kinda got tired of getting my hopes up


----------



## Magician (May 30, 2013)

I just work under the assumption that he won't get laid. Never get disappointed.


----------



## Robin (May 30, 2013)

getting involved with 14 women, being cute and not getting laid  seems legit seriously tho


----------



## Ender (May 30, 2013)

he got laid...he just didnt finish.....


----------



## rajin (Jun 4, 2013)

*Minamoto-kun Monogatari 81 Raw *
*The guy who palmed Yama's base sword  *


----------



## Smoke (Jun 6, 2013)

God, what I wouldn't give for another chapter of him and his aunt doing naughty things.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 6, 2013)

Soooooooooooooo muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuch.:sanji


----------



## Muk (Jun 10, 2013)

woah?! errr.... no i don't believe in these cliffhangers anymore


----------



## Planeptune (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Magician (Jun 10, 2013)

Just assume nothing will happen and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Planeptune (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 10, 2013)

Well, at least she took the initiative this time.


----------



## Robin (Jun 10, 2013)

come next week


----------



## Raptor (Jun 10, 2013)

Nico Robin said:


> come next week



Tsukasa Chuujou shows up and fucks up everything :amazed


----------



## Robin (Jun 10, 2013)

sounds about right


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh yes!!! No way he can get cock blocked now, no way!


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 11, 2013)

Keino-kun said:


> Oh yes!!! No way he can get cock blocked now, no way!



Never say never when it comes to manga plots. There's always a way for things to happen


----------



## Muk (Jun 19, 2013)

screw this manga, let me know when it is at least 50 chapters ahead. i can't stand these 8 pages of tease


----------



## Planeptune (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 19, 2013)

Muk said:


> screw this manga, let me know when it is at least 50 chapters ahead. i can't stand these 8 pages of tease



I was thinking the same thing. It's one thing to end each chapter on a huge teaser but it's another to make each chapter extremely short while slowing the pacing to a crawl. 

Then again, I'm a masochist so I'll continue reading this chapter by chapter.


----------



## Raptor (Jun 19, 2013)

I know how this is gonna go:  

Step 1: They start something, he loses control, she cries, she leaves, he feels like an ass, he apologizes. 
Step 2: ...
Step 3: 20-30 chapters later, profit.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 20, 2013)

Caught up.

God damn the MC has the biggest case of blue balls I've ever seen. And restraint. Hanada is too cute to give up. 

They need to lengthen the manga..


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jun 20, 2013)

so-so manga.
reading the fans comments on batoto, etc is entertaining/hilarious though.
so that's that.
guilty pleasure bullshit.


----------



## Robin (Jun 20, 2013)

this time I'm not sure they'll have sex, unless she enjoys his fondling enough to surrender 

however IRL what she's doing is dangerous. This one's just too nice of a guy.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 20, 2013)

I hope he doesn't fuck her, then goes home disappointed.


Then Kaoruko can be like "time for more practice"


----------



## Robin (Jun 20, 2013)

yeah that'd be bad, but then there's more girls he gotta be involved with, so he can't get too attached to this one. 

if they really did show a sex scene, wouldn't that be bordering hentai? I'm thinking it might be impossible after all to get him laid on panel...


----------



## Robin (Jun 22, 2013)

it's just ecchi, it's not smut.

ecchi is like a piece of cake behind a glass. nothing but tease. though I do hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Planeptune (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Planeptune (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## Raptor (Jun 28, 2013)

Next week:  Take out one of her hairbands.

I swear to god...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 28, 2013)

Those WMD's are finally free


----------



## Bleach (Jun 28, 2013)

Dat tease man. Dat tease. My heart can't handle this. Nor can my penis.


----------



## horsdhaleine (Jun 29, 2013)

The reference to Genji Monogatari hooked me.


----------



## Muk (Jun 29, 2013)

yeah the genji monogatari hooked me too, since i never read it and doubt ever will xD


----------



## horsdhaleine (Jun 29, 2013)

Well, aren't you inspired to read it now?


----------



## Keino-kun (Jun 29, 2013)

"Next ch. Naturally a cockblock!?" 

Wtf


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 29, 2013)

Quite a classy series 

Felt the ground shake when he unleashed those puppies


----------



## Robin (Jun 29, 2013)

I wonder why his aunt didn't teach him the proper way of touching a girl's body  he's such a noob


----------



## Sawada Tsunayoshi (Jun 29, 2013)

I hate that its a 9 page chapter. The author (whoever it is) should add more to it!!


----------



## Gene (Jun 30, 2013)

Their final form has finally been unleashed.


----------



## Muk (Jun 30, 2013)

be actually got to bite down on them? even thought it was through her shirt

but still another 9 pages of tease

god damn it i need to stop reading 9 page teases and wait a few weeks


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 30, 2013)

Only a matter of time before he went in for a taste


----------



## Bleach (Jun 30, 2013)

O shit he went there.

Lucky bastard.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jun 30, 2013)

Not getting my hopes up.


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 30, 2013)

Yoshihiro_Togashi said:


> Not getting my hopes up.



Me either. Too fast too soon.....


----------



## horsdhaleine (Jul 3, 2013)

I notice there has been much talk about sex in this thread. But what I like about this manga is how one person (the aunt) can make other people play a role as she bids and how she remains detached to all of it. I don't think I could just pick up my favorite book and make others play its character. 



Nico Robin said:


> this time I'm not sure they'll have sex, unless she enjoys his fondling enough to surrender
> 
> however IRL what she's doing is dangerous. This one's just too nice of a guy.



Very, very. 

While it may look standard in this kind of genre, irl you never really know how much force a guy would use on you. What happened to Asahi - too blanked out, too shocked and too confused to respond - happens to rape victims when someone they supposedly "trust" hits on them. That's why there is a higher rate of rape cases among families and friends (and other close-knit communities) than among strangers.

What the aunt too (and others) are doing is dangerous. I don't think a man would hold back that much after he has been intensely teased. They get turned on way too easily. (There are exceptions, of course.)



Nico Robin said:


> I wonder why his aunt didn't teach him the proper way of touching a girl's body  he's such a noob



Do you think if a man in his 30s or 40s (or 50s) would be a better lover? I doubt it.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 7, 2013)

Nomnomnomnom


----------



## Raptor (Jul 8, 2013)

Chapter 86 chinese scan.


----------



## Bleach (Jul 8, 2013)

Small victories help win the war


----------



## Planeptune (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## hehey (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 15, 2013)

The Pacific Rim theme really does go with everything


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2013)

_Mine! They're all mine!_


----------



## Muk (Jul 16, 2013)

that's all he wanted to have his own boobies .. though once she's with child those boobs don't belong to him anymore


----------



## Smoke (Jul 16, 2013)

Fuck, finally.



See, THIS is the kind of chapter I wanted 15 to be.


----------



## Fran (Jul 16, 2013)

has he fucked his aunt yet?


----------



## Planeptune (Jul 16, 2013)

Muk said:


> that's all he wanted to have his own boobies .. though once she's with child those boobs don't belong to him anymore


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 16, 2013)

Fran said:


> has he fucked his aunt yet?



Nope...she was willing, but he refused


Those breasts be beautiful!


----------



## Robin (Jul 16, 2013)

he's gotta push her down now he's way too nice


----------



## Bleach (Jul 16, 2013)

Biggest cock block in the world in chapter 88 I bet.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 16, 2013)

Someone needs to expertly shoop Kaoruko's face over Hanada's face, in these last 3 chaps, and change the dialogue to better fit her personality.


----------



## Planeptune (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 16, 2013)

Taking a trip south of the border...


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 16, 2013)

Put one leg over my shoulder....2 legs over my shoulder.....nom nom nom nom nom nommm


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAiZ8zY1Ghs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Keino-kun (Jul 17, 2013)

Atta boy Mina, going in for the kill.


----------



## Robin (Jul 17, 2013)

Nico Robin said:


> he's gotta push her down now he's way too nice



good boy 




but given this mangaka, we still can't be certain of success. so I'm allowing myself to be teased without much hope though.


----------



## horsdhaleine (Jul 18, 2013)

He is the most enthusiastic breast-sucker I've encountered in fiction.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 18, 2013)

"i'm probably different down there"
......
She has a dick.
Calling it.


----------



## Robin (Jul 18, 2013)

HH: yo :33
he's been teased by his aunt for so long 



girls are just shy about showing that part. she needs no worry though, he's got his tongue on the ready


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 18, 2013)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> "i'm probably different down there"
> ......
> She has a dick.
> Calling it.



            .


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 23, 2013)

Busta Rhymes said:


> *LET'S GO!*



,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,
,


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jul 23, 2013)

If this ends up being a tease then it's going to be one epic troll level-type teasing. Things are looking good...


----------



## Smoke (Jul 23, 2013)

But will he go all the way?


----------



## Robin (Jul 23, 2013)

at this point if he doesn't imma stop reading this


----------



## Muk (Jul 24, 2013)

she did give him the ok


----------



## Raptor (Jul 24, 2013)

And the manga is on break next week.  yay?


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 24, 2013)

He must be good at cunnilingus. She goes from shy and hesitant virgin to wanting and willing in no time...


----------



## Robin (Jul 24, 2013)

^ he said her vagina was pretty. 
she was already excited two chapters ago.


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 24, 2013)

yeah but she was still hesitating until now.... i would've lol'ed if he said her vagina was ugly or funny looking


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 24, 2013)

Eh, I don't find vaginas pretty. I mean I personally love eating a girl out, but physically they aren't that appealing to me. I mean it's not like they are ugly, but I wouldn't call one pretty just like I wouldn't call an elbow pretty.


----------



## Muk (Aug 5, 2013)

Ch.239

they actually are connected


----------



## Keino-kun (Aug 5, 2013)

So glad for Mina. Nothing can stop him now.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 5, 2013)

Oh daaaaaaaamn I can't believe it actually happened.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 5, 2013)

Well, they're finally connected. Let's hope it goes better than his last attempt.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 5, 2013)

Bleach said:


> Oh daaaaaaaamn I can't believe it actually happened.



Me too. Which is why I'll hold off on spamming the celebratory gifs until the deed is done.


----------



## Robin (Aug 5, 2013)

yep, we gotta see the end of this before celebrating.


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 5, 2013)

Hopefully we don't get a "soft" hurdle


----------



## hehey (Aug 5, 2013)

Keino-kun said:


> So glad for Mina. *Nothing can stop him now*.


dont jinx it bro.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 5, 2013)

My envy is over 9000.


But then again, it had already surpassed that within the first 15 chaps.


----------



## Robin (Aug 5, 2013)

Smoke: what about the aunt in ch.1?  
even I envy him


----------



## Smoke (Aug 5, 2013)

Yea, "within" the first 15.


I'd rather suck on Kaoruko's bare tits, than fuck this girl.


----------



## Robin (Aug 5, 2013)

Kaoruko's such a tease. Hope she's reserved for last


----------



## Smoke (Aug 5, 2013)

If they follow the Minamoto story, then she _will_ be last.


----------



## Raptor (Aug 5, 2013)

Fucking finally.   Now to hope it doesn't end in like 2 panels.


----------



## Major_Glory (Aug 6, 2013)

Please let this be really happening!


----------



## Snowless (Aug 8, 2013)

Well, I just caught up.
Kind of want him to just say "fuck it" to his aunt's plan and stay with this girl.
But, that's not going to happen.


----------



## Muk (Aug 20, 2013)

so they finished it off in less than 8 pages?  wtf kind of let down xD
the whole tease was like 5 chapters only to have less than 8 pages of a chapter to finish the whole act? .......

fucking tease


----------



## hehey (Aug 20, 2013)

Only thing that matters is that he makes her cum, if he doesn't il be dissapoint


----------



## yo586 (Aug 20, 2013)

Snowless said:


> Well, I just caught up.
> Kind of want him to just say "fuck it" to his aunt's plan and stay with this girl.
> But, that's not going to happen.



I share that sentiment.


----------



## Planeptune (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 25, 2013)

From this day forth, this manga shall forever be known as One Thrust Man (if it hasn't been already).


----------



## Zaru (Aug 25, 2013)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> From this day forth, this manga shall forever be known as One Thrust Man (if it hasn't been already).



100 kegels, 100 jelqus, 100 ml of lube and 10 hours of masturbating...

EVERY SINGLE DAY!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 25, 2013)

Well, he may have finished quicker than he would like but at least he went all the way. Now comes the full report to dear aunty :S


----------



## Muk (Aug 25, 2013)

i can't wait for the report, wonder how he'll do it xD


----------



## Major_Glory (Aug 25, 2013)

I hope auntie says his report is awful and tells him to show her what he did!


----------



## Bleach (Aug 25, 2013)

That break was way too long. Couldn't handle it. ut man I'm glad they went all the way. Wish it would have lasted longer but can't really expect that lol. Did they use a condom? I can't remember.


----------



## Muk (Aug 25, 2013)

yeah they had rubber


----------



## Keino-kun (Aug 25, 2013)

Happy for Mina. He deserved that. 

He'll definitely get better next time.


----------



## hehey (Aug 25, 2013)

NOOOOOOOOO, premature?, come on....


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 25, 2013)

Auntie might need to cure his premature ejaculation with acupuncture.

Anybody who's ever watched the discipline series should understand.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 27, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> Auntie might need to cure his premature ejaculation with acupuncture.
> 
> Anybody who's ever watched the discipline series should understand.



Nah she needs to give him first hand lessons.


----------



## hehey (Aug 29, 2013)

Looks like shes about to friend zone his ass.... probably wouldn't have happened if he didn't suck at sex with his premature BS.


----------



## Bleach (Aug 29, 2013)

Chapte 91: Link removed


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 29, 2013)

It's pretty obvious he likes her alot more than she likes him. I wouldn't be surprised if she goes wild now...


----------



## Robin (Aug 30, 2013)

she likes him alright, she shouldn't friendzone him unless there's an obstacle (like the kid that keeps groping her).


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Aug 30, 2013)

Who cares about her? Minamoto should think about future targets 

"What do you feel for me" is the kind of question that breaks relationship, he should let things go smoothly without troublesome questions like that. It's too early for her to understand her feelings.


----------



## rajin (Sep 3, 2013)

*Minamoto-kun Monogatari 92 Raw *
*Ch.66 *


----------



## Smoke (Sep 4, 2013)

GET TO THE AUNT!!!


I don't care about little girls. All I want is as much Kaoruko action as possible. 


And why the fuck aren't there any doujinshis out for this? Seriously, I've been looking for at least one, for over a year and NOTHING!!


----------



## Planeptune (Sep 4, 2013)




----------



## hehey (Sep 7, 2013)

I think ima skip the next chapter... she gonna break that heart... that or pity sex.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 7, 2013)

Poor Minamoto, he's gonna become a yandere after she dumps him


----------



## Planeptune (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 11, 2013)

rajin said:


> *Minamoto-kun Monogatari 93 Raw *
> *this *



Just what in the fuck happened?


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 11, 2013)

rajin said:


> *Minamoto-kun Monogatari 93 Raw *
> *this *




*Spoiler*: __ 



Why was he begging?


----------



## stream (Sep 11, 2013)

I think that

*Spoiler*: __ 




auntie spilled the beans on her big project. He's asking for forgiveness.

And Hanada-san is saying she does not yet understand what love is.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 11, 2013)

stream said:


> I think that
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



What is love       ?


----------



## Muk (Sep 13, 2013)

blitzes

93 out

holy shit ... that hurts ... down right into the bones


----------



## Bleach (Sep 13, 2013)

Not the reaction I expected from Hanada.


----------



## dream (Sep 13, 2013)

All them feels.

Hopefully he starts becoming the kind of man that can capture the hearts of the women that he in involved with including his aunt.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 13, 2013)

Bleach said:


> What is love       ?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 13, 2013)

What in the fuck is this shit?


----------



## Zaru (Sep 13, 2013)

This manga is fucking evil


----------



## Smoke (Sep 14, 2013)

That was such a boner killer line.


"Every woman you've been involved with, INCLUDING ME, lacks interest"


EDIT!!

94 is out




This friend has been teasing us with Kaoruko's hot, sexy, voluptuous, perfect, tender...



Oh yea, he's been teasing us for 80 chapters. And quite frankly I'm getting pissed. Throw me a frickin' bone.


----------



## Zaru (Sep 17, 2013)

Aaaaand he already has NTR phantasies. What the hell


----------



## Robin (Sep 17, 2013)

I dunno, the Auntie has a soothing effect on me after the break up with Hanada. Having her around feels better somehow.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 17, 2013)

"The Master" will end up using the information he gets out of Minamoto to try and sleep with Hanada and/or the other harem members,


----------



## Robin (Sep 17, 2013)

that is likely, but won't he just go straight for Auntie?


----------



## hehey (Sep 17, 2013)

Who is "The Master"?


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm having a good feeling about this.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 29, 2013)

I might get a little pissed if she lets the other guy do anything to her.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 29, 2013)

Smoke said:


> I might get a little pissed if she lets the other guy do anything to her.



If she does, it will be to teach Minamoto about jealousy. Though I'll be irritated as well


----------



## Robin (Sep 30, 2013)

that would be a huge blow to my feelings as a reader, feelings of betrayal and being trolled


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 1, 2013)

That's probably what happens.

Reminds me of Hanada being fondled by that kid.


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2013)

Smoke said:


> I might get a little pissed if she lets the other guy do anything to her.



I'll probably rage a bit as well but I won't mind it too much given what Minamoto has been doing and will be doing.


----------



## Smoke (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't care if any one does anything to the other girls, but Kaoruko is exclusively for Minamoto. 


Dat i*c*st


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2013)

I honestly don't mind if Kaoruko fucks other men as long as in the end she is exclusively with Minamoto.


----------



## TwentyFifthNight (Oct 1, 2013)

Dream said:


> I honestly don't mind if Kaoruko fucks other men as long as in the end she is exclusively with Minamoto.



No, that's not good.
God, hate ntr. 


Well, i*c*st is bad too. 
Inb4, we'renotbloodrelatedplottwist.


----------



## Katou (Oct 1, 2013)

Just let him end up with his Aunt . . MILF is SAIKO!


----------



## Robin (Oct 1, 2013)

Smoke said:


> I don't care if any one does anything to the other girls, but Kaoruko is exclusively for Minamoto.
> 
> 
> Dat i*c*st



agreed. 
it'd be cruel if the auntie fools around. She's like a piece of cake that's constantly teasing you and then somebody else takes a bite? 

now if he succeeds in seducing 14 girls masterfully, the auntie just might be intrigued enough


----------



## dream (Oct 1, 2013)

TwentyFifthNight said:


> No, that's not good.
> God, hate ntr.



I generally hate NTR as well but at the moment his aunt isn't even interested in him.  If she wants to fuck someone else then I don't have a problem with it.


----------



## Zaru (Oct 1, 2013)

I don't expect anything truly good to happen in this manga until the very end


----------



## Smoke (Oct 2, 2013)

When he fucks her?


----------



## Planeptune (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## Canute87 (Oct 2, 2013)

Smoke said:


> When he fucks her?



For more than 10 seconds you mean.


----------



## Robin (Oct 2, 2013)

he's got 14 women to practice with and get it right


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 4, 2013)

She realized Minamoto is jealous and is gonna torment him by shagging that other guy which will make him pretty much become a stalker....


----------



## dream (Oct 4, 2013)

McSlobs said:


> She realized Minamoto is jealous and is gonna torment him by shagging that other guy which will make him pretty much become a stalker....



Although I believe that such an event would be interesting I don't believe that the aunt will fuck the other guy.  There might be some kissing but it likely won't go beyond that.


----------



## Magician (Oct 4, 2013)

There is never any fucking in this manga.


----------



## Bleach (Oct 5, 2013)

Yes, there is.


----------



## Planeptune (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## rajin (Oct 8, 2013)

*Minamoto-kun Monogatari 97 Raw *
*Ch.70*


----------



## Legend777 (Oct 8, 2013)

rajin said:


> *Minamoto-kun Monogatari 97 Raw *
> *Ch.70*



Holy fuck...can't wait for the next chapter ....


----------



## Planeptune (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## stream (Oct 8, 2013)

Yeah right!


----------



## Smoke (Oct 8, 2013)

I've never agreed with an image, so much more, in my life.


----------



## zapman (Oct 9, 2013)

impossible


----------



## Muk (Oct 9, 2013)

nah i doubt it'll happen next chapter... he loves teasing us more so maybe after 5 more chapters


----------



## Smoke (Oct 9, 2013)

His friend will probably wake up and interrupt them right at the beginning of 98.


----------



## dream (Oct 9, 2013)

I have no real expectations for the next chapter, nothing big is going to happen.


----------



## Planeptune (Oct 11, 2013)

​


----------



## Robin (Oct 11, 2013)

now that's exciting


----------



## dream (Oct 11, 2013)

McSlobs said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm are we gonna see some fun time with his aunt?



Don't raise your hopes.


----------



## Muk (Oct 12, 2013)

more 'coaching'


----------



## Smoke (Oct 12, 2013)

Are the raws for 98, out yet?


----------



## Legend777 (Oct 15, 2013)

Smoke said:


> Are the raws for 98, out yet?



 old piece. 

I am really disappointed . This could've been much better


----------



## dream (Oct 16, 2013)

[sp]Flashback time?  I'm fine with that.
[/sp]


----------



## Smoke (Oct 17, 2013)

No idea what was said, but still fapped to Kaoruko's godly tits


----------



## rajin (Oct 22, 2013)

*Minamoto-kun Monogatari 99 Raw*

*standard cero*


----------



## Robin (Oct 22, 2013)

98 is out

at first I was like 
but then I was like


----------



## Keino-kun (Oct 22, 2013)

This chapter. 

Kaoruko is still the best. 

Seems he's onto his next target. Wonder what her personality will be like?


----------



## Bleach (Oct 23, 2013)

Chapter 98


----------



## dream (Oct 23, 2013)

And chapter that makes me ship Kaoruko x Minamoto even harder.


----------



## Muk (Oct 23, 2013)

mama complex 
not that i am against it


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 23, 2013)

Omnomnomnom

Thought he'd rage and try find some woopie on his own (and fail) after how that last relationship crashed and burned. 

Oh well. Omnomnomnom.

4 looks . . . just like the cousin with darker hair.


----------



## Smoke (Oct 23, 2013)

God yes.



I wish they had more shots with both of them clearly visible, rather than him just sucking on a faceless boob.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 23, 2013)

a teacher is his next target.


----------



## Robin (Oct 23, 2013)

this time she reacted  why do you do this to me  this is the most unbearable set up


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 23, 2013)

I want to see a 3way with Kaoruko & Aoi


----------



## Robin (Oct 23, 2013)

I wanna see a reverse SnM with that bully girl


----------



## rajin (Oct 29, 2013)

*Minamoto-kun Monogatari 100 Raw*
* Kimi no Iru Machi Fantasy Chapter 200 - Nanami*


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Oct 29, 2013)

Hahahahahahaha.


----------



## Muk (Nov 1, 2013)

lolwut?

scan for 99 out


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh shit , an *extremely jealous Yandere*.


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 1, 2013)

Hmmm....
*Spoiler*: __ 



is she from the same high school?


----------



## Bleach (Nov 1, 2013)

Don't mind me, I just wanted to use this new emote


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 1, 2013)

.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 1, 2013)

"Do you remember me?"


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 1, 2013)

Hmm so she met him in the past? So she already fell for him then?


----------



## dream (Nov 1, 2013)

This yandare certainly is going to be an interesting addition to the story.


----------



## VanzZz (Nov 1, 2013)

Wow she is like 5 years older than him


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 2, 2013)

So I googled Rokujo no Miyasudokoro to see just how yandere she was for Genji. Turns out she killed - that's right, *KILLED *- two of her rivals. 

I'm expecting great things from this arc.


----------



## Muk (Nov 2, 2013)

wait she killed 2 ...
dis is getting serious


----------



## hehey (Nov 2, 2013)

Minamoto should just avoid all the crazy women.


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 2, 2013)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> So I googled Rokujo no Miyasudokoro to see just how yandere she was for Genji. Turns out she killed - that's right, *KILLED *- two of her rivals.
> 
> I'm expecting great things from this arc.



Oh shit! Will be interesting to see what she does.


----------



## Bleach (Nov 2, 2013)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> So I googled Rokujo no Miyasudokoro to see just how yandere she was for Genji. Turns out she killed - that's right, *KILLED *- two of her rivals.
> 
> I'm expecting great things from this arc.



That's as yandere as you can get... 

I like this emote too much...


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 2, 2013)

Raw w/ special CP to celebrate the 100th Ch.

mangacow


----------



## Muk (Nov 4, 2013)

Link removed

chapter 100 out 

junior high school teacher


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 4, 2013)

^nice spoiler


----------



## Zaru (Nov 4, 2013)

Great, she's obsessing over him for no reason


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 4, 2013)

You know what this means? 
More Tsukasa Chuujou - aka Minamoto's middle school tormentor - AKA, SENSEI ROKUJO'S FIRST VICTIM!!!


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 4, 2013)

I hope this never becomes a anime.


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 4, 2013)

She fapped from just a simple HS year book photo. 

Dis gon be good.


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 4, 2013)

My guess was fairly close. Never expected her to fap to a yearbook picture though


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 4, 2013)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> You know what this means?
> More Tsukasa Chuujou - aka Minamoto's middle school tormentor - AKA, SENSEI ROKUJO'S FIRST VICTIM!!!



My thoughts exactly.

This gonna be good.


----------



## Robin (Nov 5, 2013)

looking forward to the seduction chapters already 

Guh can never resist the forbidden love cliche


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2013)

Looking forward to Rokujou and Hanada encounter.


----------



## rajin (Nov 5, 2013)

*Minamoto-kun Monogatari 101 Raw*

*Ch.9-10*


----------



## Ender (Nov 5, 2013)

seriously....anyone else jealous of this guy....


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 5, 2013)

Seeing she's implied to be a Yandere.....


Fuck yes.


----------



## Robin (Nov 5, 2013)

-Ender- said:


> seriously....anyone else jealous of this guy....



I sure am  



hope this Yandere chick won't turn out to be an annoying insecure and overly attached psycho yandere.


----------



## Ender (Nov 5, 2013)

she was described to be extreme yandere....just how extreme is extreme?


----------



## Planeptune (Nov 6, 2013)




----------



## Muk (Nov 6, 2013)

she remembers him getting bullied and just looked the other way 5 years ago

is this some motherly love? 
or is she just horny? 

could she kill those 3 girls


----------



## Zaru (Nov 6, 2013)

Well he certainly won't have trouble getting laid with her, but there's obviously a lot of other trouble lying in wait here


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 6, 2013)

Muk said:


> she remembers him getting bullied and just looked the other way 5 years ago
> 
> is this some motherly love?
> or is she just horny?
> ...



What if him getting bullied turned her on?


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 6, 2013)

He'll try backing away from her or some other lame excuse to avoid having sex with her


----------



## Ender (Nov 6, 2013)

wonder how she'll react when he goes after his bully


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 6, 2013)

Now that's the kind of therapy I could get behind...


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 7, 2013)

-Ender- said:


> wonder how she'll react when he goes after his bully





She'll be going stabstab.


----------



## Robin (Nov 9, 2013)

Sencho: Mirai Niki is the only series which did extreme yandere right. every other extreme yandere is annoying. if not disturbing. 



I'm kinda starting to ship him with the bully girl. I thought the two of them had so much pent up emotion, and if it could get channeled into desire it would explode  and the way he kissed her in that coffee shop was hot.


----------



## rajin (Nov 12, 2013)

*Minamoto-kun Monogatari 102 Raw*

*wich goes hand in hand with what gin said here*


----------



## Zaru (Nov 12, 2013)

That sudden OXY advertisement real world crossover is hilarious, wtf


----------



## Spirit King (Nov 12, 2013)

Nico Robin said:


> Sencho: Mirai Niki is the only series which did extreme yandere right. every other extreme yandere is annoying. if not disturbing.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kinda starting to ship him with the bully girl. I thought the two of them had so much pent up emotion, and if it could get channeled into desire it would explode  and the way he kissed her in that coffee shop was hot.



Lol, just lol not doing extreme yandere right can mean they're annoying or disturbing... Umm extreme yandere's *are* disturbing that's the point it's like saying blah blah does serial rapists right because he isn't annoying. 

Your not supposed to necessarily like the character, they're psychotic to begin with. There aren't necessarily supposed to be your ideal waifu's


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 12, 2013)

Terumi looks like he was on drugs.


----------



## Muk (Nov 22, 2013)

wait i hope aoi-san isn't her first target


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 22, 2013)

Muk said:


> wait i hope aoi-san isn't her first target



In the Tale Aoi does die and Lady Rokujo is blamed.


> Her identification as possessing spirit is further reinforced in the “Aoi” chapter, where several clues seem to make her the culprit in Aoi’s possession and death.



I fear for Rokujos 2nd Victim....


----------



## Muk (Nov 22, 2013)

she better not murder aoi


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 22, 2013)

Sorry to brake it to you guys but this manga isn't a tragedy. Just because this based off The Tale of Genji doesn't mean the author is going do things exactly...there will be no deaths.


----------



## Zaru (Nov 22, 2013)

Tragedy or not, she's going to be trouble.


----------



## Robin (Nov 22, 2013)

was it wrong to look forward to the tragedy though ..


----------



## Muk (Nov 22, 2013)

let's see how much trouble aoi is going to get into, maybe a car accident


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 23, 2013)

She better not hurt Aoi She's my favorite next to Auntie


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 23, 2013)

Yanderes such are scary. That girl is crazy.


----------



## Muk (Nov 24, 2013)

where was the bluff in this chapter 

 i don't get the title


----------



## Keino-kun (Nov 24, 2013)

Don't do it Mina! 

She knows all the girls he's been with and what he did with them and she just said she's possessive. This will not end well.


----------



## Planeptune (Nov 24, 2013)

Keino-kun said:


> She knows all the girls he's been with and what he did with them and she just said she's possessive. This will not end well.


----------



## Muk (Nov 24, 2013)

did she bluff saying she knows everything about the girls?
i don't get the title


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh shit, she doesn't know about Hanada it seems!


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 24, 2013)

She was kinda reluctant to bring him to her place at first  . . . . makes me think she's got something to hide, like a giant Minamoto shrine a la


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 24, 2013)

Foreshadow?

Chapter 67.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Raptor (Nov 24, 2013)

^ I'd be totally ok with that.


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 25, 2013)

I will seriously LoL if we get a scene from Fatal Attraction like a rabbit being cooked in the kitchen @ Auntie's or one of the other girls' homes


----------



## rajin (Nov 26, 2013)

*Minamoto-kun Monogatari 104 Raw*

*This*


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Dec 1, 2013)

Lelnewchap.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 1, 2013)

105: *38 spoiler pics*


----------



## hehey (Dec 1, 2013)

Them pictures on her wall are a bad sign.... RUN TERUMI!!!!


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 1, 2013)

It's interesting to hear about the misconception of Rokujou being into girls....


Their first meeting occured when Terumi was "Crossdressing".
Terumi has a rep of looking like a girl.

Wondering if her obsession with him has more to it.
Or perhaps that'll be the exit for Rokujou thus avoiding the Genji Results?
As in Rokujou does not want to accept being into girls thus has entered obession with a guy who looks like one.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 1, 2013)

She has a penis.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 1, 2013)

What is that thing he's feeling on his back?


----------



## Muk (Dec 1, 2013)

boobs? futanari ?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 1, 2013)

He'sgonnagetitinthebutt


----------



## Keino-kun (Dec 2, 2013)

Wait, wait, wait, she has a dick??? 

This is even worse than I thought.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 2, 2013)

This lady was dissapointed that _someone else_ took his D's first time. 
Even if she doesn't have a penis, she definitely looks like she wants to plunge _something_ into Minamoto's butt. 
She'll want to be the one to claim his first something afterall


----------



## Robin (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## Raptor (Dec 8, 2013)

Chapter 106

There are no words...


----------



## Rax (Dec 8, 2013)

This bitch is crazy. 


I like her.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 8, 2013)

Would have been funnier if she had a penis.


----------



## Rax (Dec 8, 2013)

That'd be disgusting...


----------



## Muk (Dec 8, 2013)

holy cow, i had no idea ....


----------



## Bonly (Dec 8, 2013)

Man that dude Terumi be bullshitting to much. She may be a bit cray but she want that D, oh boy damn do she want that D lol. He better stop bullshitting around and at least do it once soon


----------



## Zaru (Dec 8, 2013)

Don'tgetcontrolledbyyourhormonesDon'tgetcontrolledbyyourhormonesDon'tgetcontrolledbyyourhormones


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 8, 2013)

Chick needs one more push until she goes off the ledge.


----------



## Keino-kun (Dec 8, 2013)

If there was one time, I actually want Terumi to be cock blocked, it's this time.

She's just bat shit crazy. Some of the things she was saying so nonchalantly. 

Don't do it Terumi


----------



## Cflip12 (Dec 8, 2013)

Just started getting into this series 

Terumi, Abort Damnit...


*Spoiler*: __ 





[YOUTUBE]_W_szJ6M-kM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## stream (Dec 9, 2013)

^ Wow. That's like an anthology


----------



## Smoke (Dec 10, 2013)

The fact that she was looking around for Terumi's hairs, so she could masturbate...



I wonder what'll happen when she snaps. When she stops telling herself to hold back.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 10, 2013)

.......wow not even Yuno did this.

It's best for all parties if Terumi doesn't meet Hanada or Aoi in the next time.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 10, 2013)

In real life we'd be running only to be caught anyway and probably drugged and locked away in some basement forever the toy of our Captor.


----------



## Rax (Dec 10, 2013)

That sounds beautiful as long as they're pretty girls.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 10, 2013)

Always remember:



And I can't tell if a girl is good-looking in this manga since arr rook same aside from their hair and chest volume.


----------



## Muk (Dec 10, 2013)

Smoke said:


> The fact that she was looking around for Terumi's hairs, so she could masturbate...
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what'll happen when she snaps. When she stops telling herself to hold back.


U mean when she unleaches her queen mode? some crazy shit is gonna happen


----------



## Rax (Dec 10, 2013)

That's how it goes in most mangas, Zaru.


----------



## Muk (Dec 15, 2013)

he's going on the offensive, after getting told he hadn't made any progress with the yandere love flag


----------



## McSlobs (Dec 15, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Doggystyle Silly yandere, you're gonna get it up your butt


----------



## Keino-kun (Dec 15, 2013)

Aunt manipulated Terumi perfectly. 

He's about to pass the brink of no return.


----------



## Zabuza (Dec 16, 2013)

The yandere is going to be yandered.


----------



## McSlobs (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm getting the same vibe as a combo of the movies "Misery" & "Fatal Attraction"  Run boy. Run faaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrr away


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 22, 2013)

Holy shit that last page!

The Yandere Mode has been awakened!Fucking Run Terumi!


----------



## Bleach (Dec 28, 2013)

Just caught up on the past 5 chapters.

This girl is bat shit insane. Terumi is fucked (no pun intended).


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 6, 2014)

"In the next Issue, the whole time in Rokujous Room"
/Shows Computer on last page.


UUUUUUUUHMMMMM.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 6, 2014)

Nice fucking angle he had her in.


----------



## Muk (Jan 6, 2014)

so was it with or without rubber?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 6, 2014)

We know which one of his heads won out this chapter.


----------



## McSlobs (Jan 6, 2014)

Oh boy.....School Days vibe incoming:33


----------



## Bleach (Jan 6, 2014)

Oshit he's going bareback


----------



## Zaru (Jan 6, 2014)

McSlobs said:


> Oh boy.....School Days vibe incoming:33



Well no, we're far too early in this manga (going by amount of girls he dealt with) to enter that territory yet.


----------



## Rax (Jan 6, 2014)

Terumi better not finish in like 3 pages again.


----------



## McSlobs (Jan 6, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Well no, we're far too early in this manga (going by amount of girls he dealt with) to enter that territory yet.



I would agree, but the whole 
*Spoiler*: __ 



going into denial part while being cheated on describes a certain person pretty well doesn't it?


----------



## Mei Lin (Jan 6, 2014)

Ok I am on first chapter , this is so my thing. Come to missy here,


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 6, 2014)

Red Hero said:


> Terumi better not finish in like 3 pages again.



For the safety of his own being.


----------



## Acetown (Jan 6, 2014)

I hope Terumi at least captures her heart. 

Red he'll last 6 panels top.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 6, 2014)

....don't you mean panels?


----------



## Acetown (Jan 6, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> ....don't you mean panels?



Yep! Didn't realize I put chapters was in a rush. 

Well I hope he lasts that long.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 19, 2014)

110 out. That collar  Things are escalating pretty fast here


----------



## Bonly (Jan 19, 2014)

Well that escalated quickly lol. I wonder what the collar is for, maybe some S&M play


----------



## Muk (Jan 19, 2014)

lmao dat collar


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 19, 2014)

He didn't realize the collar yet?


----------



## Muk (Jan 19, 2014)

i don't think he realized the collar yet


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 19, 2014)

Collar and marriage registration form. Sounds like a complete victory for one side.


----------



## 8 (Jan 19, 2014)

i had to go back to see what your all talking about. didn't notice the collar at first.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Jan 19, 2014)

died so hard when Iseen the marriage registration...ain't getting out of this one easy.


----------



## Keino-kun (Jan 19, 2014)

One night if sex and she already has a collar on him and marriage registration.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 19, 2014)

Fujiwara better have a trick up her sleeve or Terumi ain't getting out of this.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 27, 2014)

111 is up.

Aunt is dropping bombs and dropping boobs. And as lovely as it all is, I realize now that since she's alone in the same room as that woman, she may actually be in more danger than Terumi


----------



## Muk (Jan 27, 2014)

at least for terumi ... but i fear for the other girls


----------



## Smoke (Jan 27, 2014)

I fucking love Kaoruko. The way she blatantly put Rokuhoe in her place.



Marry me


----------



## Goomoonryong (Jan 27, 2014)

Auntie is just trying to make Rokujou snap right now isn't she.


----------



## dream (Jan 27, 2014)

Kaoruko is wonderful.  Terumi better become a man that will make her fall in love with him.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 27, 2014)

I think she might have just created a Monster.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 27, 2014)

This can go two ways:

- She goes yandere and starts to kill left and right.
- She understands the position she's in, mellows out and leaves Terumi be as long as he gives her some once in a while.

I'm very sure it'll be option two in the end, we'll see.


----------



## dream (Feb 2, 2014)

Terumi is such a lucky bastard...


----------



## Smoke (Feb 2, 2014)

God dammit. SHOW US.


I know she's stroking his dick, but I'd actually like to see her hands on his groin. Dammit


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 2, 2014)

Face full f dem tits and a handjob? Lucky bugger....he has such luck


----------



## Keino-kun (Feb 2, 2014)

By his reaction, I'm guessing he can't get a boner?


----------



## Planeptune (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Smoke (Feb 9, 2014)

I wish she would quit jerking him off, off screen.



And yea, them legs


I would've tried to cop a feel on them.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 9, 2014)

Author is looking for people to be her Assistants.
Even says Beginners are welcome she'll be teaching them if they are motivated.

Anyway, more pages incoming?


----------



## Planeptune (Feb 9, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Author is looking for people to be her Assistants.
> Even says Beginners are welcome she'll be teaching them if they are motivated.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 9, 2014)

Well, with 9 pages a week, I'm sure the author has a lot of time to teach someone. Especially since the pages don't really need a lot of detail.



If I lived in Japan, I would do it for free.


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 10, 2014)

How sad..he couldn't get it up Kaoruko


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 17, 2014)

@ Aunt's earth shaking booty

: @ the new target


----------



## Goomoonryong (Feb 17, 2014)

Kaoruko's just fucking with Minamoto at this point.


----------



## Blackmasta (Feb 17, 2014)

Minamoto, why don't you have a seat over there?


----------



## dream (Feb 17, 2014)

This new target...


----------



## dream (Feb 17, 2014)

He isn't capable of obtaining Kaoruko's heart at this time.


----------



## Planeptune (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Robin (Feb 17, 2014)

I was wondering about Waka Murasaki, and oh lol 

They're missing the girl he always loved but couldn't have. Murasaki was her replacement.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 17, 2014)

Entering dangerous territory here


----------



## Smoke (Feb 17, 2014)

I might skip this arc.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 17, 2014)

So it begins, Murasaki, Genji's most important lover in the tale.

Where is Rokujou when you need her seeing Murasaki is another one of her victims.
TeamFujiwara all the way please, ain't no wanting Terumi to lose interest in her cause of a Loli.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 17, 2014)

Zaru said:


> Entering dangerous territory here



I'd laugh if Fujiwara is just trolling Terumi.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 17, 2014)

No, grooming a loli to be the perfect wife seems to be part of the quest now.


----------



## Planeptune (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## Keino-kun (Feb 18, 2014)

She's 10? 10...... 10!

:rofl

Good luck Terumi.


----------



## Muk (Feb 18, 2014)

omg man 
that aunt of his so damn good


----------



## Bonly (Feb 18, 2014)

Wow 10 years old, this shall be fun to watch


----------



## Planeptune (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 18, 2014)

Really? A 10yr old loli?! Are you kidding me? I actually read some chapters from this manga, will have to keep reading soon


----------



## Smoke (Feb 18, 2014)

To think he's fondled 6 of them and been inside 3.


----------



## Muk (Feb 18, 2014)

let's see if he's gonna fondle the 10 year old


----------



## Robin (Feb 18, 2014)

Muk said:


> let's see if he's gonna fondle the 10 year old



makes me think that if the mangaka wants to have either a time skip or have the manga run for a long time to allow her to grow for at least 4-5 years.


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 18, 2014)

Muk said:


> let's see if he's gonna fondle the 10 year old



Wouldn't he normally go to jail for that in a non-hentai manga?


----------



## Muk (Feb 18, 2014)

BlueDemon said:


> Wouldn't he normally go to jail for that in a non-hentai manga?



it's japan?  i have no idea


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 18, 2014)

Where the hell is this girl's mother?

In b4 she's the target after the kid


----------



## BlueDemon (Feb 18, 2014)

Muk said:


> it's japan?  i have no idea



Well, Toriko's author did get in trouble, so I guess RL =/= Hentai Manga


----------



## Robin (Feb 18, 2014)

yep no loli fondling guys 




... I hope


----------



## Muk (Feb 19, 2014)

but what if she isn't 10 but looks like a 10 year old


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 19, 2014)

Dwarvism?


----------



## Keino-kun (Feb 19, 2014)

Muk said:


> but what if she isn't 10 but looks like a 10 year old



Like the teacher from Soma(If u read it) 

Would be a interesting twist but it would still be jarring if he does anything with her.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 22, 2014)

The cousin's back?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 22, 2014)

So, the experience he's accumulated so far should help him with Asahi? Hmmm...I guess we'll seen.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Feb 22, 2014)

"So cute you want to kidnap her?" Did you all see the look in her eyes when she said that? And we thought Rokujou was crazy.


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 22, 2014)

Goomoonryong said:


> "So cute you want to kidnap her?" Did you all see the look in her eyes when she said that? And we thought Rokujou was crazy.



So many crazy & obsessive women


----------



## Planeptune (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Bleach (Feb 23, 2014)

Well this took an interesting direction


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 23, 2014)

Goomoonryong said:


> "So cute you want to kidnap her?" Did you all see the look in her eyes when she said that? And we thought Rokujou was crazy.




That is the face I imagine she'll have when Minamoto finally appears before her as the ultimate lover.


----------



## McSlobs (Feb 23, 2014)

and she'll want to shag him.....just like the rest


----------



## BankaiLegend3135 (Mar 1, 2014)

I call this manga "Aunt Tits."

You all should too.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 1, 2014)

Obachichi monogatari then.


----------



## Smoke (Mar 1, 2014)

He's gonna fuck his cousin.


Cannot wait


----------



## Fate115 (Mar 2, 2014)

Smoke said:


> He's gonna fuck his cousin.
> 
> 
> Cannot wait



It was only a matter of time. She's already having naughty dreams about him may as well start off with a "bang."


----------



## Planeptune (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## dream (Mar 9, 2014)

Ashai being jealous was cute.


----------



## Smoke (Mar 9, 2014)

He needs to hit that.

Hard.


----------



## Raptor (Mar 9, 2014)

He won't hit that yet.  He's giving her what she wants (not by choice) and she doesn't like it.  Next time Asahi will be the one to come to him.  

Kaoruko is a mastermind in the art of getting Terumi laid.


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 9, 2014)

Raptor said:


> He won't hit that yet.  He's giving her what she wants (not by choice) and she doesn't like it.  Next time Asahi will be the one to come to him.
> 
> Kaoruko is a mastermind in the art of getting Terumi laid.



All men need an aunt like her


----------



## Zaru (Mar 15, 2014)

118 is out. The aunt is seriously in a permanent "just as planned" mode


----------



## Planeptune (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Legend777 (Mar 19, 2014)

I hope we get to see some more lessons from the aunt soon . Possible the quickest way to get Minamoto's dick back to normal.


----------



## Robin (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm still waiting on him hitting on dat bully girl, and after that him hitting on dat aunt.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 23, 2014)

Just what the doctor ordered . . . let Operation Wake the Dragon commence!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 23, 2014)

Time for some skinship next chapter


----------



## Smoke (Mar 23, 2014)

omgomgomgomgomgomg!!!!!


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Zaru (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Keino-kun (Mar 23, 2014)

OMG This better not be a tease.


----------



## McSlobs (Mar 23, 2014)

Oh my That bathing panel was awesome!


----------



## Smoke (Mar 30, 2014)

Saw her boobs, but totally disappointed.


----------



## trance (Mar 30, 2014)

Asahi is ok looking. Aoi, Rokujou and Tsukasa are better IMO but Auntie is still the hottest.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Mar 30, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Seriously, fuck.
I thought kaoruko was talking about her pussy when she told minamoto that he can use it however he wants.


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 1, 2014)

Someone pointed out that the girls always follow a pattern with how Terumi behaves to the next one.



> 1. Asahi: she is a prude on the outside, but secretly craves for sexual activities, as it becomes apparent with time. In his attempts to conquer her, Terumi attacks relentlessly, slowly crushing her defenses until she submits. (If they weren't interrupted, I'm sure he would've nailed her in her room.) He also believes Asahi to be the one for him.
> 
> 2. Aoi: she is the aggressive type who prefers to be in control, but there is only one man she loves (her father). To bed her, Terumi puts up with everything she throws at him until he decides to lead an attack himself. Also, having discovered he had a lack of self-control, he was timid and scared of being alone with Aoi at first.
> 
> ...


----------



## McSlobs (Apr 1, 2014)

Stαrkiller said:


> Asahi is ok looking. Aoi, Rokujou and Tsukasa are better IMO but Auntie is still the hottest.


 You sir are correct. Auntie is hot



Golden Witch said:


> Someone pointed out that the girls always follow a pattern with how Terumi behaves to the next one. I never realized that but you're right


----------



## dream (Apr 2, 2014)

Do it, don't hold back with your aunt. :33


----------



## Sutātekken (Apr 3, 2014)

I think he'll catch the Aunt but she won't be among the 14 but the 15th they talked about here


----------



## Zaru (Apr 5, 2014)

The loli is apparently more proactive than the main character


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 5, 2014)

Basic Summary of the Chapter:
*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 




Terumi is having weird thoughts cause of her "Shining Smile and Obedience" that he "wants to take her Home." (Apparently she got lost or something).
He has issues to have physical contact with her, and as if she can read minds, she goes and holds his hand.
His Friend is attracted by her as well.


Enter:
MEGANE-KO.pek

Oh and, Terumi ponders about the research, he'll continue it but begins to wonder if it's a good idea to continue helping his aunt as he now enters his Break from School.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 6, 2014)

Megane time.


----------



## Smoke (Apr 6, 2014)

That little girl has waaaay too much sex appeal.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Apr 6, 2014)

Kouroko has completly corrupted him. Terumi is going down a dangerous path.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 6, 2014)

I like how he constantly thinks too much and catches himself having inappropriate thoughts  Loli is his strongest foe


----------



## McSlobs (Apr 7, 2014)

I know kids often  look and act older than they are but she is "too mature"

Don't give in to the loli. They corrupt all


----------



## Smoke (Apr 19, 2014)

Kaoruko with glasses


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 19, 2014)

New Girl might be Utsusemi/The one girl who always rejected Genji's advances.


----------



## Muk (Apr 20, 2014)

Smoke said:


> Kaoruko with glasses



and dat pose


----------



## Zaru (Apr 20, 2014)

The little girl is being used to get closer to glasses girl?


----------



## Muk (Apr 20, 2014)

so it seems 

i am going back into lurking for 2 month before reading this again 

it is more enjoyable to read this super short chapters in a row than waiting for them each week xD


----------



## McSlobs (Apr 20, 2014)

Oh Kaoruko why must you be so sexy? I hope Minamoto is just using the loli to get closer to glasses girl. If he tries to get ecchi with that kid I'll drop this manga like it has herpes


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 20, 2014)

I much rather see Shian being a "Fake" Murasaki for potentially Fujiwara's true Plan.
Murasaki is Fujiwara's favorite character.Canon fact.

See it this way:
Genji molded Murasaki into his Ideal Woman in the tale.
This might be the "True" Goal, the true meaning behind the Experiment.

Here's what we think:
Terumi = Genji
Fujiwara = Fujitsubo
Shian = Murasaki
etc. right?
Well I say that is true, but I'm thinking simultaneously Fujiwara is testing the Bond between Genji and Murasaki.
In this case:
Genji = Fujiwara
Murasaki = Terumi

In a sense, following Tale of Genji, to test the aspect of the Bond between Genji and Murasaki of molding someone into an ideal person for yourself by making him go through all this.

So I don't think he'll "Go Ecchi" on her.I think it's just trolling from the Author and Story wise from Fujiwara.


----------



## Zeta42 (May 1, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Someone pointed out that the girls always follow a pattern with how Terumi behaves to the next one.
> 
> 1. Asahi: she is a prude on the outside, but secretly craves for sexual activities, as it becomes apparent with time. In his attempts to conquer her, Terumi attacks relentlessly, slowly crushing her defenses until she submits. (If they weren't interrupted, I'm sure he would've nailed her in her room.) He also believes Asahi to be the one for him.
> 
> ...


Ehehe, my theory made it even on this forum. And now I'm here, too. With the 5th target being Utsusemi's expy, rather than Murasaki's, it might still hold water, though I'm starting to doubt it. Or maybe there was something about Terumi's behavior during Rokujou's arc that I overlooked.


----------



## Muk (May 2, 2014)

let's put it this way kaoruko is soooooo on target, it was obvious the moment they started capturing 

it would be more of a surprise if she isn't one of his targets by the end of the story


----------



## McSlobs (May 10, 2014)

Dat Kaoruko asspekpekpek


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like Semi is in the bag, now he just needs to close the deal.


----------



## Zeta42 (May 11, 2014)

McSlobs said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like Semi is in the bag, now he just needs to close the deal.


Nah, there's no way he'll get into her pants so early. Chances are, he will never do it, at all. This woman is based off Utsusemi, the one who rejected Genji's advances.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 11, 2014)

Those first two panels were super interesting. 
What was the rest of the chapter about again?


----------



## McSlobs (May 11, 2014)

Zeta42 said:


> Nah, there's no way he'll get into her pants so early. Chances are, he will never do it, at all. This woman is based off Utsusemi, the one who rejected Genji's advances.



I've never really read up on Genji so I don't know which girls are like the which characters. If she does reject him, that's too bad 'cause she's quite pretty.


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 26, 2014)

I like a lot of the girls he met so far but, his aunt is just in her own league. I prey that by the end he gets his aunt.


----------



## Raptor (May 26, 2014)

Vortex-Scans caught up quickly.  Chapter 125 is here.


----------



## Zaru (May 26, 2014)

So the point here is to get him laid with the glasses girl once and subsequently have her realize she should break up with the guy she doesn't love?


----------



## Tim (May 26, 2014)

That actually sounds like a decent resolution for her. Some of the other girls seem like they'll just be getting the short end of the/his stick. Doubt Yandere-chan will ever be satisfied, for one.


----------



## stream (May 26, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> I like a lot of the girls he met so far but, his aunt is just in her own league. I *prey* that by the end he gets his aunt.



That's a revealing mistake


----------



## Sutātekken (May 26, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> I like a lot of the girls he met so far but, his aunt is just in her own league. I prey that by the end he gets his aunt.



I think he'll catch his aunt but not in a way you think see below, this is post I made a while back on this topic 



Sutātekken said:


> I think he'll catch the Aunt but she won't be among the 14 but the 15th they talked about here



In other Word Auntie will fill in for the Missing Spot for his Mother


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 27, 2014)

Sutātekken said:


> I think he'll catch his aunt but not in a way you think see below, this is post I made a while back on this topic
> 
> 
> 
> In other Word Auntie will fill in for the Missing Spot for his Mother



What do you want for him then in the end?


----------



## Sutātekken (May 28, 2014)

Punk Zebra said:


> What do you want for him then in the end?



Not sure yet I Do want to see him with the Aunt as number 15 as displayed in the Genji Story but for a true Romance ending it may be better if he went back to Asahi


----------



## Zaru (Jun 2, 2014)

"Let's do it"? Can it really go THAT smooth?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 2, 2014)

Well, the green light's been given. We can get down to business next chapter. Let's see how he can make this encounter feel awkward.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 2, 2014)

Zaru said:


> "Let's do it"? Can it really go THAT smooth?



Give it a try and see.


----------



## Smoke (Jun 2, 2014)

Damn you and your short ass chapters.


----------



## Muk (Jun 2, 2014)

let me know when the arc ends  i ain't reading 8 pages a week. that is just too short xD


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 5, 2014)

It's sad to see a college aged guy get that flustered from their interaction. If auntie can get that kid laid, no telling what she can do


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 10, 2014)

Minamoto is far too submissive. It's getting annoying


----------



## Magician (Jun 16, 2014)

This author is fucking amazing at drawing females.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2014)

Hmmh..so he's going into this with the mindset of wanting to be a better lover than her current boyfriend. Should be interesting


----------



## Zeta42 (Jun 17, 2014)

Looks like that theory of mine that was  here a couple pages before still works. Just like Terumi wasn't certain of his feelings for Rokujou and couldn't control their relationship, Semi is unsure she is doing the right thing by letting Terumi do her, too. But there is something else that puts them on the opposite sides: by going after Rokujou, Terumi had to get a taste of love; while Semi has to realize her relationship _has_ no love.


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 17, 2014)

All men want to be told they're a better lover than another man.....


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 17, 2014)

Minamoto. Need to go hard  for it, no pun intended.


----------



## Cflip12 (Jun 23, 2014)

Aww yeah...



Btw, reading the fan comments on Batoto when a sex scene comes up is the best.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 23, 2014)

>Embarrassed but horny inexperienced older girl with glasses

This manga is giving me new fetishes


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 24, 2014)

Did Kaoruko just refer to Shian's Mom as "Mother".


----------



## Mei Lin (Jun 24, 2014)

This is what I do too.


----------



## rajin (Jul 4, 2014)

*Minamoto-kun Monogatari 130 Raw*

*Silver Spoon chapter 104*


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 4, 2014)

Go in for the Kill boy :33


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 6, 2014)

Holy Shit, 131 Raw.
#shitsgonnahitthefan
#someonesgonnagoham


*Spoiler*: __ 



jesus christ, he should pray to god it is his aunt trying to look at his progress.


----------



## Zaru (Jul 6, 2014)

That fan never saw the shit coming


----------



## Smoke (Jul 6, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Holy Shit, 131 Raw.
> #shitsgonnahitthefan
> #someonesgonnagoham
> 
> ...



You jackass.

You linked the very last page of that chapter.


----------



## Zooted (Jul 6, 2014)

ZenithXAbyss said:


> Holy Shit, 131 Raw.
> #shitsgonnahitthefan
> #someonesgonnagoham
> 
> ...



What the hell?? Why is the Raw in chinese?


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Jul 6, 2014)

Smoke said:


> You jackass.
> 
> You linked the very last page of that chapter.






Just be grateful i linked it.


----------



## VanzZz (Jul 7, 2014)

Better get in the closet and someone plz call R. Kelly


----------



## Rax (Jul 7, 2014)

Fightin' time :ignoramus


----------



## Zeta42 (Jul 7, 2014)

Guys, guys, I've figured it out. A perfect way to solve this. All Terumi has to do is cover his body, all below his chin (and make sure his boner isn't visible). Semi's boyfriend comes in, sees them two in the bed, assumes Terumi is a woman because of his girly face, throws a tantrum ("So you were a lesbian, blah blah blah"), slams the door and leaves. Result: had sex, ruined his fling's man's confidence, destroyed their relationship, went home in one piece. Flawless victory!


----------



## Golden Witch (Jul 7, 2014)

I hope that's Rokujou.


----------



## rajin (Jul 19, 2014)

*Minamoto-kun Monogatari 132  Raw*

*Ch.163*


----------



## Mei Lin (Jul 19, 2014)

That was double disappointing.


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 20, 2014)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Poor Minamoto. He must have major blueballs.....


----------



## Legend777 (Aug 4, 2014)

killing Halibel


----------



## Zeta42 (Aug 11, 2014)

I like this new girl already. Shame that there's no clue about which one of Genji's lovers she represents.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 11, 2014)

Be careful what you wish for......

A - That girl has a Sister
B - Utsusemi was brought up
C:
Student: "I've got a question about Utsusemi."
Terumi: "Err....I don't know much about her"
Next Target?: "...Thou art horrible"



Thing is....uhm....UHMM.........

Genji had a replacement for Utsusemi cause he couldn't reach her.
That was Kogimi who's Sister was Utsusemi.
Issue is:
Kogimi was a boy and the whole thing between them is seen by many as Gender Denial Issues.


----------



## Zeta42 (Aug 12, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Be careful what you wish for......
> 
> A - That girl has a Sister
> B - Utsusemi was brought up
> ...


The list of Genji's lovers is in the manga. Kogimi isn't among them.


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 20, 2014)

That girl has nice legs, but her personality is beyond crap Hopefully her time is short lived


----------



## Zeta42 (Aug 29, 2014)

And the chapter is out now, too. Had me rolling on the floor laughing. (Shit, I've just realized that's what ROFL means.)


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Aug 30, 2014)

One short chapter and sports girl is already my favorite  (just my type I guess) 
From the ad, Shuin Fitness Club seems to be an all-female kind of establishment. 
I can see the hilarity of Terumi joining already 

Also -


Keep building up your push-ups Terumi!


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 1, 2014)

Goddamn, Page 8.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 2, 2014)

Komi Noshi could learn a thing or two from this restrained and economic use of blushlines 

---

This arc is kinda shaping up into a reverse Mulan


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 2, 2014)

Minamoto needs to go on the offensive and shag Auntie already. That's pretty much my only motivation to keep reading


----------



## ~VK~ (Sep 2, 2014)

McSlobs said:


> Minamoto needs to go on the offensive and shag Auntie already. That's pretty much my only motivation to keep reading



^this. It's been 137 chapters and yet he still hasn't tapped dat ass yet.


----------



## dream (Sep 5, 2014)

> Minamoto needs to go on the offensive and shag Auntie already.



Fuck mere shagging.  I want both of them to fall in love.


----------



## Zeta42 (Sep 6, 2014)

McSlobs said:


> Minamoto needs to go on the offensive and shag Auntie already. That's pretty much my only motivation to keep reading


The best will be for last.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 6, 2014)

Zeta42 said:


> The best will be for last.



I really really hope so


----------



## Golden Witch (Sep 8, 2014)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Komi Noshi could learn a thing or two from this restrained and economic use of blushlines
> 
> ---
> 
> This arc is kinda shaping up into a reverse Mulan



Is the icy mask starting to shatter?
Surely this gives me vibes of "Progression Check" Kaoruko reacted differently from her usual nature.


----------



## Zeta42 (Sep 13, 2014)

Oh God that last page. I died.

Can anyone explain to a poor little virgin what that girl was doing in front of the fan?


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 15, 2014)

The cousin is annoying as hell. He should focus on Kaoruko. Forget the other females


----------



## Smoke (Sep 18, 2014)

McSlobs said:


> The cousin is annoying as hell. He should focus on Kaoruko. Forget the other females



This has literally been everyone's thoughts since ch 13.


----------



## Zeta42 (Sep 29, 2014)

And 141, as well. I really like this new girl.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 11, 2014)

That's what we want to see!


----------



## Muk (Oct 13, 2014)

where do you read this manga now? batoto removed a huge chunk of their chapter lists 

i haven't caught up and the chapters are now missing on batoto


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 13, 2014)

Mangabird.


----------



## Muk (Oct 13, 2014)

thx caught up 

so it really only was a one night stand with the clerk? 

mind blown how that's suppose to be an improvement ;p


----------



## Smoke (Oct 13, 2014)

The good thing about this mangaka, is that he knows that Kaoruko is his bread and butter.


If there was literally nothing going on between Terumi and Kaoruko, and it was just about him scoring with those girls...I'm sure it wouldn't be nearly as popular.


----------



## Muk (Oct 14, 2014)

yeah with kaoruko 'guiding' him it makes the manga all the better


----------



## Punk Zebra (Oct 14, 2014)

Everyone wants the guy to get with the aunt. In the end that is what most people care about.


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 14, 2014)

Smoke said:


> The good thing about this mangaka, is that she knows that Kaoruko is her bread and butter.



fixed.


----------



## Muk (Oct 14, 2014)

hey as long as i get to 'understand' what women 'think' all the more reason to read it 

though semei was totally strange to me  like somehow her 'situation' had improved? and she doesn't follow up on how it improved and what not


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 15, 2014)

Next chapter can't come soon enough.

Jesus, that #109 RAW


----------



## Zeta42 (Oct 18, 2014)

Muk said:


> hey as long as i get to 'understand' what women 'think' all the more reason to read it
> 
> though semei was totally strange to me  like somehow her 'situation' had improved? and she doesn't follow up on how it improved and what not


It's about her self-esteem. She thought she could never find a better man than her cheating douchebag of a boyfriend until she slept with Terumi. Now she knows other men can and will want her, too.


----------



## Legend777 (Oct 19, 2014)

144 raw

spin off ch4

Aunt gonna strip


----------



## Smoke (Oct 20, 2014)

It's already out, subbed.


I want 145....now.


----------



## Muk (Oct 20, 2014)

Legend777 said:


> 144 raw
> 
> Link removed
> 
> Aunt gonna strip


need 145 in color


----------



## Golden Witch (Oct 21, 2014)

145 will have a color page at least.


----------



## Legend777 (Oct 27, 2014)

Link removed

Fucking disappointing as usual


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 28, 2014)

Legend777 said:


> Link removed
> 
> Fucking disappointing as usual



Indeed. Why'd he run away? (can't read Japanese)


----------



## dream (Nov 3, 2014)

Minamoto, hurry up and become a man worthy of your aunt.


----------



## McSlobs (Nov 3, 2014)

Stripping Auntie be sexy


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 4, 2014)

Decided that I wanted to start reading at least 1 new manga per week...and this happened to be the random choice for the week.

Chapter 3...Kaoruko wants to hook her Terumi up with his cousin, Asahi. Yep, this is gonna be a fun ride lol...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 5, 2014)

So...I'm about 50 chapters in or so, and still not sure how I feel about this.

For starters...the chapters all seem super quick (which is understandable considering they are only like 8 pages long) and things just seemed very very rushed as a result. Secondly, things are a lot more rapey than I thought they were going to be lol (well, at least for Asahi...though apparently that's how things are with her counterpart). She seems like a cool enough girl, sadly...Terumi just doesn't take "no" for an answer lol.

I'm liking Aoi much more than Asahi...but man, that night was just brutal. Terumi finally loses his virginity (sort of)...and he has 3 options:

1) Ignore the fact that she is screaming out "Daddy" and continue to take her to pound-town
2) Start roll-playing and treating her like your own daughter while banging her
3) Start living out your own fetish and calling her "Mommy" or something along those lines.

What does he do instead? He says "FUCK YOUR LOGIC!" and goes with:

4) Lose erection because Aoi said "Daddy" a few times...and literally fuck up everything for everyone involved...way to go champ! Like seriously, how do you lose wood over something that vanilla? What does he use as jerk-off material...him picturing himself holding hands with his aunt? Jesus Christ...

I feel like I'm just reading any old H-Manga...except it is strictly ecchi only. Like, it is kind of funny at some points, but man...this is pretty rough to read lol. 

Oh well, chapters are super short, so I'm flying through this. Might as well get fully caught up I suppose...


----------



## rajin (Nov 6, 2014)

*Chapter 40*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 7, 2014)

So...yeah, was gonna do a little update yesterday, but with the end of Naruto...I was way too pissed off to bother with this lol.

Up to about chapter 100 at the moment...and man, things just aren't going as planned for Terumi. 

I guess I underestimated just how badly Terumi got mind fucked in middle school...as evidenced by his interactions with Tsukasa. Glad he managed to somewhat get the upper hand on her (even going so far as to crossdress just to embarass her lol), but I'm definitely hoping he goes a step further...

Hanada is a super nice girl, thought the plan might have deviated after that month of dating...but nope. He used her, and she used him...bad times. Their interactions were...somewhat believable I suppose. So innocent...yet it just wasn't meant to be. I guess the people Kaoruko finds truly do match their counterparts in the Genji Monogatari. Hanada will never love Terumi, because she is fine with loving anyone. Harsh.

Oh well, at least now we get Miya...the yandere lol. If he is going to hook up with her, that means shortly after he will hook up with Aoi to start the whole yandere process or w/e. This shit should be fun...

Honestly, out of all the girls so far...Tsukiko seems to be the best. Even though she isn't an actual target, Terumi can actually talk to her...they have some things in common, and they are both pretty friendly with each other overall. I am very curious to see how that pans out...


Oh well, back to reading. Should be caught up by the end of the night...hurray...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 8, 2014)

Well..finally caught up.

Man oh man...Miya was everything I dreamed. Dear God...that yandere! Like holy fuck dude, she has a shrine with pictures of you randomly throughout the last 5 years...I would have mentally been screaming at that point. I _kinda_ get Terumi's thought process: she is super in love with me, and damn...I'm actually making her happy while banging her, maybe things won't be so bad? LOLNOPE! I also like after everything is said and done, Kaoruko was basically like, "Yeah, if you didn't agree to this experiment...she would have gotten to you, and most likely locked you up in her house by now lol." So brutal. 

After Miya, I was expecting Aoi again (as stated that she went super yandere-mode over Aoi's character in the Genji Monogatari). Instead...we get a Loli. Yep, I can honestly say I was not expecting that shit at all lol. Really curious to see how that pans out. Like, they have shown tits and stuff in this series so far...but can they really show Terumi banging a 10 y/o? 

Semi-san...yeah, I'm really against NTR, but in this case...I'd go for it for sure. I'm a sucker for glasses man  I find it kind of funny that even though Terumi is technically using these girls...the girls are also benefiting from him giving them the D. Hanada became more comfortable with men, Semi is now seemingly able to end things with her very distant fiance, and Yuu...

Yeah, so Yuu is the current girl...and not sure how to feel yet. See is super inexperienced like a few of the previous girls, but she has got dat athletic body . Still too early for me to get a good feel for the character...just need to wait and see.

Surprised that Tsukiko's sister was introduced...wonder if she will be one of the 14. Hell, maybe even secretly Tsukiko is one of the 14...I'd be super down for that (best girl ftw).


Well...gotta wait for weekly releases now...fuck my life  This series started out kinda iffy...but I am definitely looking forward to him meeting/banging the remaining 7 girls. Also, he at some point better start fuckin Kaoruko...or is she actually the 14th? We can only hope...


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 9, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> Well..finally caught up.
> 
> Man oh man...Miya was everything I dreamed. Dear God...that yandere! Like holy fuck dude, she has a shrine with pictures of you randomly throughout the last 5 years...I would have mentally been screaming at that point. I _kinda_ get Terumi's thought process: she is super in love with me, and damn...I'm actually making her happy while banging her, maybe things won't be so bad? LOLNOPE! I also like after everything is said and done, Kaoruko was basically like, "Yeah, if you didn't agree to this experiment...she would have gotten to you, and most likely locked you up in her house by now lol." So brutal.
> 
> ...



Tsukiko's Sister might not be one of the 14.
She is named after the Rival of the original Author of Genji.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 9, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Tsukiko's Sister might not be one of the 14.
> She is named after the Rival of the original Author of Genji.



Ah...that is good to know. Yeah...as strange as this sounds, I'm trying to avoid all names/info about the Genji Monogatari...because I feel it will be a spoiler...for a manga lol. I think that might be the first time I've ever said something might be a spoiler for manga...


----------



## Rax (Nov 9, 2014)

How long until the dirty stuff sets in?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 9, 2014)

Rax said:


> How long until the dirty stuff sets in?



Well...given what Yuu's request was at the end of the chapter...I'd say probably next chapter lol


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 10, 2014)

Oh gawd dat raw for 147.


*Spoiler*: __ 




No Minamoto in sight.
Guess who shows up in front of Yuu?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kaoruko to teach her about love it seems.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 16, 2014)

Leave it to auntie to be so buxom.


----------



## Golden Witch (Nov 16, 2014)

Please INABA, don't tease me with Kaoruko making out with Yuu....


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 16, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Please INABA, don't tease me with Kaoruko making out with Yuu....



Lol...that would be pretty amazing tbh.

Terumi rushing into things and getting shut down...par for the course I suppose.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Nov 30, 2014)

Magician said:


> M-my yuri scene.



My thoughts exactly 

Well, it looks like she is starting to come around...which is great for Terumi


----------



## Smoke (Dec 4, 2014)

Guy needs to learn how to draw feet, tho.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 5, 2014)

So absurd that he can say he loves her at this point  Man, this chapter just flew by...though I guess to be fair, these chapters are only 8 goddamn pages long


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 6, 2014)

^given how short these chapters are it could have easily gotten to 50 chapters before he could have realistically confessed his love to her


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 6, 2014)

Kira Yamato said:


> ^given how short these chapters are it could have easily gotten to 50 chapters before he could have realistically confessed his love to her



Yeah I guess that is true...but considering this is what, their first real date and like 2nd or 3rd time hanging out? Terumi moves fast...I'll give him that lol


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 6, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> So absurd that he can say he loves her at this point  Man, this chapter just flew by...though I guess to be fair, these chapters are only 8 goddamn pages long



Where were you when INABA made a request for Assistants?
Where were you when INABA said she'll mentor applicants if needed?
Where were you when INABA said applicants would get payed for her teaching THEM as long they show motivation and don't have a problem with the sex scenes of this manga to help her?
Skill not required cause she teaches you.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 6, 2014)

Golden Witch said:


> Where were you when INABA made a request for Assistants?
> Where were you when INABA said she'll mentor applicants if needed?
> Where were you when INABA said applicants would get payed for her teaching THEM as long they show motivation and don't have a problem with the sex scenes of this manga to help her?



I can't read/write Japanese...I'm terrible at drawing...and...uhhh...hmmmm 

Guess I can donate money directly...or some shit?


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 6, 2014)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> I can't read/write Japanese...I'm terrible at drawing...and...uhhh...hmmmm
> 
> Guess I can donate money directly...or some shit?



It was a joke.Sorry.
That request by her was real though.
Just love mentioning that cause it's fucking awesome.
Would have done so right away if I'd live in Japan.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 6, 2014)

Yeah, realized it was a joke...but still. Really wish I could somehow contribute in a way that would actually matter...oh well.


----------



## rajin (Dec 19, 2014)

*Minamoto-kun Monogatari 151 Raw*

*Hanataro Desu*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 20, 2014)

Goddamnit...Vortex Scans needs to get their shit together. I NEED MY FIX!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 19, 2015)

Chapter 151-152

FINALLY!!!!



Man...forgot how short these chapters were  Still, it's good to have a new one (or two in this case). Slowly but surely those 2 are making progress with each other...and man, that ending lol. I kinda feel bad for her though...cuz she is starting to think it is actually love between them, when we the reader know it is just all part of Kaoruko's plan


----------



## Goomoonryong (Jan 19, 2015)

Damn Terumi.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 19, 2015)

Dat Triple Post....


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jan 27, 2015)

Chapter 153!

Wow...so he managed to back off despite that situation...grats to him (but going straight from her place, to immediately getting felt up by Kaoruko...that guy must have had some insane blue balls lol). 

Yuu is slowly seeing him more and more as a man (and even smelling his clothes ). Also, those sneakers with the dress.... Fuckin adorable


----------



## Zeta42 (Jan 27, 2015)

Chapter 155 will have a color page.

Nice.


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Feb 8, 2015)

Where?


----------



## Rax (Feb 8, 2015)

Nothing new for me to read?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 8, 2015)

Chapter 25 BONUS! She's so awkward and adorable.


----------



## Rax (Feb 8, 2015)

I gotta resist the spoilers


----------



## rajin (Feb 13, 2015)

*Minamoto-kun Monogatari 156 Raw*

*ukitake's face is suddenly tearing open.*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 13, 2015)

rajin said:


> *Minamoto-kun Monogatari 156 Raw*
> 
> *Not been updated here in a while so 85-101*



Goddamnit dude...you always get my hopes up whenever this thread gets bumped. Vortex-Scans needs to get their shit together...they were releasing super quick after RAWs came out, and now they are 3 chapters behind  Fuck...


----------



## rajin (Feb 20, 2015)

*Minamoto-kun Monogatari 157 Raw*

*Chapter 159!*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 22, 2015)

Chapter 154!
Chapter 155!

FINALLY! DOUBLE RELEASE!


*Spoiler*: __ 



That date day was pretty cute...but Yuu being super bold and proposing going to a love hotel! :amazed Finally...consent time, Terumi GET THAT SHIT! lol...

That ending though...holy fuckin cliffhanger...


----------



## Zeta42 (Feb 23, 2015)

Those lazy fucks from Vortex Scans are still three chapters behind... waiting for more.

Will Terumi ever stop being such a spineless sissy?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Feb 23, 2015)

Zeta42 said:


> Those lazy fucks from Vortex Scans are still three chapters behind... waiting for more.
> 
> Will Terumi ever stop being such a spineless sissy?



While that may be true...I am just happy that we finally got SOMETHING in terms of chapter releases.

As for Terumi...looks like he is going for it to me. He wanted to take things slow to not scare her off...but now that she is willing (and wants it), he is definitely gonna take her to pound-town lol.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 24, 2015)

157 is super hot


----------



## Goomoonryong (Feb 24, 2015)

158 RAWhapter 85


----------



## Goomoonryong (Mar 2, 2015)

159 Rawhapter 29


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 4, 2015)

Chapter 156!

Oh sweet Jesus...


----------



## rajin (Mar 6, 2015)

*Minamoto-kun Monogatari 159 Japanese Raw*

*Chapter 161*


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## Rax (Mar 6, 2015)

Her breasts are so perfect


----------



## Zeta42 (Mar 10, 2015)

Looks like they finally do it in chapter 160... and will probably keep doing it in the next.


----------



## rajin (Mar 13, 2015)

*Minamoto-kun Monogatari 160 Raw*

*Chapter 201 on line*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 15, 2015)

Chapter 157!

Yeah buddy...suck them titties!  Well, looks like Yuu is really enjoying things...good times. Athletic body, small breasts, super cute...Yuu really is best girl. Kinda sad that I know things probably won't work out because of this experiment 

Man, these chapters just fuckin fly by so quickly though...


----------



## Raptor (Mar 16, 2015)

Chinese Scan 161 is out.



*Spoiler*: __ 



So... yeah, kinda funny that the most recently scanned chapter is called "Condition of a Curse" because our local yandere is doing this:



ON THE NEXT FUCKING ROOM.


----------



## rajin (Mar 16, 2015)

*161 CHINESE gonna update with japanese

out
*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 16, 2015)

Chapter 158!!!

Chapter 159!!!

Double chapter release...fuck yeah!


"Can I...take back what I said?"  Man, Terumi tried his hardest...went down on her for almost an hour, but still couldn't get her there. And now he's suffering because of it...poor guy lol.


----------



## Planeptune (Mar 16, 2015)




----------



## Zeta42 (Mar 17, 2015)

Raptor said:


> Chinese Scan 161 is out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know a yandere character is good when they aren't carrying any sharp objects and still manage to be creepy.


----------



## Zeta42 (Mar 24, 2015)

From 162... HNNNNNNG


----------



## Smoke (Mar 27, 2015)

When's he gonna suck on Kaoruko's tits again?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Mar 31, 2015)

Chapter 160!
Chapter 161!

Double release...FUCK YEAH!



They FUCKED...sorta lol. At least Terumi managed to hold back from being super rough and just going balls deep I suppose 

Ah shit, yandere returned...and she's next door! Fun times are coming...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 3, 2015)

Chapter 162

Hmmm...Yuu planning on letting Terumi stay with her?  This could be some good times...


----------



## Zeta42 (Apr 4, 2015)

163: the yandere attacks! Fuck, it's scary to look at even when I don't understand the text in Chinese.


----------



## Zeta42 (Apr 13, 2015)

*164:*

*Spoiler*: __ 




Showdown time! Auntie puts that yandere bitch in her place. Yuu questions her sexuality.


----------



## rajin (Apr 17, 2015)

*Minamoto-kun Monogatari 164 Raw*

*Chapter 43*


----------



## Zeta42 (Apr 19, 2015)

*165:*


*Spoiler*: __ 




Kaoruko takes all Terumi photos and posters from the yandere teacher's room.
She brings them to her own place, they are put in huge stacks.
Yuu is there to see those things.
Then there's a conversation between her, Kaoruko and Terumi... apparently they reach some sort of agreement, but my intuition tells me it's a breakup.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Apr 28, 2015)

Chapter 163

Christ...felt like months since the last one came out.


AWWWWW YEAH, that glorious yuri!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 29, 2015)

Figures the Yandere would make a move. This chapter doesn't seem surprising at the very least.


----------



## Zeta42 (May 5, 2015)

166:


----------



## rajin (May 7, 2015)

*166 RAW

also, apparently Yukio is taller than Riruka
*


----------



## Zeta42 (May 7, 2015)

Being Yuu is suffering. I wish that punch wasn't just in her imagination.


----------



## Zeta42 (May 17, 2015)

*168:*

*Spoiler*: __ 




Rejoice, ye lads with an awful taste in women. The bully is back!


----------



## dream (May 17, 2015)

rajin said:


> *Minamoto-kun Monogatari 167 Raw*
> 
> *new chapter..*




*Spoiler*: __ 




What is going on here??  Did the aunt want to spend more time with our whimpy protagonist? Is Aunt route kicking into high gear?


----------



## McSlobs (May 17, 2015)

Dream said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't get my hopes up! Auntie is the best by far


----------



## rajin (May 22, 2015)

*Minamoto-kun Monogatari 168 Raw*

*Also*


----------



## Zeta42 (May 25, 2015)

*169:*

*Spoiler*: __ 




Looks like Yuu has turned full lesbian (thinking about Rokujou and Kaoruko's kiss with a dreamy face).
Terumi is remembering about that one time he went trap.
He runs into Tsukiko and Asahi.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (May 26, 2015)

Chapter 164

Sweet Jesus...feels like forever since the last chapter was translated.

Glad that Terumi and Yuu were able to quickly clear that issue...was thinking it might turn into drama bullshit.

OH SHIT, Kaoruko is getting rid of Rokujou's yandere collection of Terumi! SHIT IS GOING DOWN! lol...


----------



## Zeta42 (May 29, 2015)

So from what I understand, that college pageant is going to be the next big thing in the story. Maybe the next girl will appear there?


----------



## Kochiya Sanae (May 31, 2015)

Maybe all of the girls that he ever had a relationship with would appear there?


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 1, 2015)

We get an orgy then?


----------



## Legend777 (Jun 4, 2015)

*Minamoto-kun Monogatari 170 Raw*

Episode 212


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 5, 2015)

There's something wrong with her tits and Terumi seems shocked?


----------



## Legend777 (Jun 5, 2015)

Golden Witch said:


> There's something wrong with her tits and Terumi seems shocked?



That doesn't seem to the case unfortunately


----------



## Zeta42 (Jun 5, 2015)

Looks like it really is time for the 8th girl... and Terumi is supposed to be two-timing?


----------



## Golden Witch (Jun 5, 2015)

Yep.Kaoruko wants him to go after the next without him breaking up with Yuu.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 7, 2015)

Chapter 165

First chapter in literally a month...and it took seconds to read. Ugh...

Well, Yuu is willing to protect Terumi, and he is going to try his best to protect her from Rokujou. We'll see how things pan out...


----------



## Zeta42 (Jun 13, 2015)

Lol at Kaoruko shutting her ears while Terumi is ranting.

What are they taking his measurements for?


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 13, 2015)

Zeta42 said:


> Lol at Kaoruko shutting her ears while Terumi is ranting.
> 
> What are they taking his measurements for?



A custom-made Terumi sex doll maybe?


----------



## Zeta42 (Jun 18, 2015)

Shitty Korean scans of 172.

Another meganekko, huh?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 20, 2015)

Chapter 166
Chapter 167
Chapter 168

3 chapters...fuck yeah!

Hmm...so, Rukujou's plan is...what exactly? Kaoruko, she was grasping for Terumi at the end there. Wtf is going on...

Return of bully girl and Terumi's only guy friend. And now he is forced into a beauty contest? Man, things are progressing very strangely.


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 20, 2015)

Wow....just wow. Now we'll have traps


----------



## Zeta42 (Jun 21, 2015)

Terumi is considered good-looking in-universe, so he might just win that beauty pageant. I think he and Chuujou will be the winners, with all that entails... or, since the 8th girl is to be introduced soon, he might want to help her win and humiliate Chuujou a little more.

I don't get what that Kaoruko scene was about (the one where Terumi thought he heard her say his name), even with the translation.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 21, 2015)

Well, the beauty pageant certainly came out from left field.


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 21, 2015)

Zeta42 said:


> Terumi is considered good-looking in-universe, so he might just win that beauty pageant. I think he and Chuujou will be the winners, with all that entails... or, since the 8th girl is to be introduced soon, he might want to help her win and humiliate Chuujou a little more.
> 
> I don't get what that Kaoruko scene was about (the one where Terumi thought he heard her say his name), even with the translation.



She's kind of feeling abandoned. Terumi has changed alot, and doesn't depend on her as much now. Maybe she wants him in other ways, and feels jealous


----------



## Zeta42 (Jun 22, 2015)

McSlobs said:


> She's kind of feeling abandoned. Terumi has changed alot, and doesn't depend on her as much now. Maybe she wants him in other ways, and feels jealous


Terumi changed? In what ways exactly?


----------



## McSlobs (Jun 22, 2015)

He's not _quite_ the whiny bitch that he was before


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 26, 2015)

Chapter 169
Chapter 170

Awwww yeah, return of besto girl Tsukiko. Fun times always happens when she is around. And is seems like his cousin is for real in love with him...but now Kaoruko wants to introduce the 8th girl!?


----------



## Zeta42 (Jun 27, 2015)

For a moment, I thought Tsukiko was going to enter Terumibowl.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 27, 2015)

Zeta42 said:


> For a moment, I thought Tsukiko was going to enter Terumibowl.



I'm still hoping that she is either the final girl...or he ends up with her at the end (assuming he doesn't say fuck this whole thing and go for Kaoruko instead). She supported him early on, and once again, she's supporting him through this contest. Tsukiko is awesome...


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jun 28, 2015)

Chapter 171
Chapter 172

Return of the loli! Can't wait to see how that eventually pans out, lol...

Festival is already here...crossdressing, oh boy. Terumi, ultimate trap status.


----------



## Zeta42 (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm happy to see Tsukiko, Shian and even the bully again, but I can't say the same about the other returning characters. Can we get to the next girl's introduction already?


----------



## Zeta42 (Jul 3, 2015)

That creepy guy's name is Konoe, huh? Then he is they guy Chuujou used to fuck.


----------



## rajin (Jul 9, 2015)

*175 Raw

New chapter.
*


----------



## Zeta42 (Jul 10, 2015)

Is the blond girl who talked to Terumi the one who was groped by the alpha dude a chapter or two ago?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 18, 2015)

Chapter 173
Chapter 174

The contest begins! Man, seeing Kaoruko's dream if she won against him (though, would that guy REALLY be the loser in that situation?  lol). She is so great....


----------



## Zeta42 (Jul 23, 2015)

Looks like Terumi won after all.


----------



## McSlobs (Jul 23, 2015)

Zeta42 said:


> Looks like Terumi won after all.



was there any doubt?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Jul 24, 2015)

Chapter 175
Chapter 176

Jeez...Terumi, such a good trap lol.


----------



## Zeta42 (Jul 30, 2015)

VICTORY!


And a cat girl out of nowhere as a bonus.


----------



## Zeta42 (Jul 31, 2015)

Huh... Looks like Terumi won but refused to take the prize, and they gave it to the second best contestant, which is the bully. I didn't know he had it in him.


----------



## stream (Jul 31, 2015)

The bully refused. There is no winner.


----------



## Zeta42 (Aug 7, 2015)

Fuck yeah, the next target! She seems like an otaku type.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 9, 2015)

Dat Kaoru in that black dress


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 11, 2015)

Chapter 177

So he ran away, and everyone resigned afterwards? That whole contest just seems kinda pointless now. I guess the bully girl admits her defeat now fully?


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 14, 2015)

Chapter 178

Terumi realizing he's an M or at the very least is forming a foot fetish 

So, was the girl at the end the announcer at the pageant? Can't really even seem to remember her...


----------



## Zeta42 (Aug 15, 2015)

SkitZoFrenic said:


> So, was the girl at the end the announcer at the pageant? Can't really even seem to remember her...


She wasn't shown, but her name was mentioned. Hana-chan.

Gentlemen, it's time for Suetsumuhana.


----------



## Zeta42 (Aug 23, 2015)

Sheeeeeeeiiiit, this new girl is a hottie.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 23, 2015)

Chapter 179

Oh Christ...this new girl is fuckin terrible. Really hoping she has some kinda split personality or something, but Hinata-like girls give me cancer.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Aug 25, 2015)

Chapter 180

Well...Terumi is clearly jealous that all the other guys get to see Kaoruko looking even fuckin hotter than usual (understandably so). He'll admit it one day...can't wait for those two to hook up.

Oh shit, Yuu is moving...for work! REALLY!?  I wonder if this has anything to do with the contest (and how she now views Terumi), or if it really is just a stupidly convenient plot device.

Yandere incoming...oh boy, fun times are a comin.


----------



## Zeta42 (Aug 26, 2015)

New chapter so soon? Unexpected. 

Hehehe, Rokujou's "curse" worked in the best possible way. I guess Terumi and Yuu just weren't meant to be.

Hope Kaoruko will be all right.


----------



## McSlobs (Aug 26, 2015)

need auntie lovin


----------



## Zeta42 (Sep 5, 2015)

I re-read Yuu's arc and found a scene where she asks Terumi to live with her because she was jealous of Kaoruko. So she can ask her boyfriend to leave his family behind, but chooses work over him. Geez louise, the hypocrisy.

Way to end her arc like total shit.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 5, 2015)

Honestly, considering how she appeared at the end of the beauty contest, I'm thinking she just wants to bail on the relationship. She seemed pretty shocked that Terumi seemed surprisingly normal given the situation, and I don't think that sits well with her. Dunno, maybe I'm overthinking things or grasping. We'll see...could just be Yandere plotting shit and messing things up.


----------



## Zeta42 (Sep 6, 2015)

A couple raw pages from 181:

*Spoiler*: __ 









More naked auntie is always welcome.


----------



## Zeta42 (Sep 12, 2015)

Still no chapter (and not even raws for some reason), but now there are shitty Korean scans of 181.


----------



## dream (Sep 12, 2015)

Zeta42 said:


> A couple raw pages from 181:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Auntie is besto.


----------



## rajin (Sep 15, 2015)

*181 raw

Chapter 64*


----------



## Zeta42 (Sep 18, 2015)

Shitty Korean scans of 182.

Only 6 pages? That can't be right.


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2015)

Eh.  I'm not too surprised by such a short chapter.  MM chapters are usually short by other manga standards, a few pages more is nothing.


----------



## Zeta42 (Sep 18, 2015)

But there have never been less than eight. I think that site is just missing two pages.


----------



## dream (Sep 18, 2015)

Certainly possible or perhaps the author was just feeling too tired to draw more pages for this chapter.


----------



## rajin (Sep 20, 2015)

*Minamoto-kun Monogatari 182 Raw*

*63 is out*


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Sep 21, 2015)

Chapter 181

Hmmm...so he thinks a long distance relationship will actually work? lol...we'll see.

Damn, Yuu totally wants the D. Not sure why Terumi keeps thinking she'll hate him if he brings up the idea of sex again. Like come on, if you two truly care for each other, why would something like that be off limits? Eh whatever, Kaoruko plotting some shit!


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 21, 2015)

He needs to man up and quit being a whiny bitch. She doesn't do lewd things when alone eh? So naive.....


----------



## Zaru (Sep 21, 2015)

He just won a beauty contest dressed as a girl. The last thing he's doing is manning up


----------



## Zeta42 (Sep 24, 2015)

Raws for 183:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## rajin (Sep 27, 2015)

*183 RAW

1*


----------



## Zeta42 (Oct 1, 2015)

Shitty Korean scans of 184.

At last, the new girl is properly introduced, though I can't read her name.


----------



## Zeta42 (Oct 3, 2015)

So her name is literally Suetsumuhana. Or is it Suetsumu Hana? Can't tell when it's written vertically in Japanese.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 7, 2015)

Chapter 182

Jeez...didn't expect things to turn out like that so quickly. Awkward dinner...but then the princess carry, and Yuu getting excited! AND THEN SHE PROPOSES HE BREAK UP WITH HER!? Goddamnit, this series. Yuu is awesome (aesthetically she is my favorite by far), but her jealousy...hmmmm.


----------



## rajin (Oct 10, 2015)

*Minamoto-kun Monogatari 185 Raw

Chapter 92
*


----------



## rajin (Oct 16, 2015)

*Minamoto-kun Monogatari 186 Raw*

*Chapter 55.5 (Omake)*


----------



## Zeta42 (Oct 16, 2015)

Sweet Jesus, that color page!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Oct 16, 2015)

Chapter 183 + 184

Oof...new girl gives me cancer. Bring Yuu back asap please!


----------



## McSlobs (Oct 16, 2015)

Hurry up and nail Auntie. I'm sick of the puppy love for Yuu


----------



## Zeta42 (Nov 3, 2015)

here then clearly it's not unthinkable for him to just play around right

Yeeeeeeesssss, finally some lewd.


----------



## rajin (Nov 6, 2015)

*
*


----------



## Zeta42 (Nov 7, 2015)

Nice to see Aoi again. And great color page.


----------



## rajin (Nov 20, 2015)

*Minamoto-kun Monogatari 190*


*65 is out*


----------



## Zeta42 (Nov 21, 2015)

Yuri action between yandere and Yuu was the last thing I expected at this point. Also, bully cameo? Yay!


----------



## rajin (Nov 27, 2015)

*237*


----------



## Zeta42 (Nov 27, 2015)

Shit, that look on page two, it's like she's telling me to become meguca.

And how tall is Hana, anyway? One meter?


----------



## Smoke (Dec 3, 2015)

Yea, he's got like 2 feet on her.

Anyone remember the place they're in right now? My favorite place, where it all started


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 4, 2015)

Fuck you Rokujou.
The mad bitch, she's actually done it.

This is where the suffering begins.


----------



## rajin (Dec 4, 2015)

*Chapter 146
*


----------



## Zeta42 (Dec 4, 2015)

Is Yuu having doubts again about whether or not Terumi loves aunt more than her?


----------



## Smoke (Dec 5, 2015)

All I want is TerumiXKaoruko action. Everything else is filler.


----------



## Zeta42 (Dec 9, 2015)

Not the most interesting arc, and I'll admit that I'm only interested because I want to see Hana naked.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 9, 2015)

Zeta42 said:


> Is Yuu having doubts again about whether or not Terumi loves aunt more than her?






*Spoiler*: __ 





Rokujou is trying to break her bond and love for Terumi by telling her about the experiment.
Also is setting the flea into her ear that she was just a target for Terumi and that he moved on already to Hana.

Yuu wants to hear Terumi's side of story and calls him but he ain't answering.

Rokujou leaves by telling that Terumi's heart doesn't belong to herself nor Yuu but someone else.
Yuu immediately thinks of Kaoruko. Even so, Rokujou knows but still loves him and Yuu makes some decision..


----------



## Zeta42 (Dec 11, 2015)

Time for some snu-snu!


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 13, 2015)

Chapter 186

Christ...might have to drop this for a while. This girl is just pathetic.


----------



## Zeta42 (Dec 14, 2015)

You think? I actually liked the chapter. Hana is somewhat similar to Hanada in terms of personality (and "personality" ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?) ), but Terumi isn't the same as before, which offers a nice contrast between the two arcs.


----------



## rajin (Dec 24, 2015)

*almighty ywach*


----------



## Zeta42 (Dec 24, 2015)

Heeeeell yeah. Time for some action!

Was surprised to see Hanada again, and even moreso her sister.


----------



## Zeta42 (Dec 25, 2015)

Shitty Korean scans of 195. Need to disable adblocker to see.


----------



## stream (Dec 26, 2015)

Ah, I love this Korean website which states that all characters of the manga are over 18, and if they appear younger, it's because they are played by professional actors made to look younger using special effects.

I can only assume this is a legal trick to try and avoid prosecutions for child porn.


----------



## Zeta42 (Dec 27, 2015)

Well, Minamoto _is_ 18 years old, and every girl he's been with so far is at least that old, too.


----------



## SkitZoFrenic (Dec 28, 2015)

Yeah, dropping this series until this chick is gone.


----------



## Golden Witch (Dec 31, 2015)

> Kaoruko is doing the experiment. Tsukiko is writing erotic stories. Her sister is Nagiko.
> 
> Just a "what if scenario" and your thoughts on it.
> I don't remember if Tsukiko already does but.....
> ...


----------



## rajin (Jan 1, 2016)

*195 Raw

Lille still came back like right after...
*


----------



## Zeta42 (Jan 9, 2016)

Same thing as with Yuu, huh? Cuddling first, sex later? Okay.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 17, 2016)

Terumi needs more training. Get back to the aunt.


----------



## Golden Witch (Jan 17, 2016)

No, it's back to Aoi I guess.

The whole thing with her was being a "teacher" of getting some. Advancing onto girls and making them want it. A predator.


----------



## Zeta42 (Jan 25, 2016)

Chapter 188 is out. But those dumbasses missed the best page where Hana masturbates and climaxes... epic fail.


----------



## ~VK~ (Jan 25, 2016)

Dropped this a while ago. Has he banged the aunt yet?


----------



## Zeta42 (Jan 25, 2016)

Of course not, the aunt is final boss.


----------



## Zeta42 (Jan 28, 2016)

Did something happened to the author? It's been almost three weeks without a new raw chapter.

Wait, I'm wrong. There are Chinese scans of 197... but that's it.


----------



## rajin (Jan 28, 2016)

*198 Raw

*


----------



## Zeta42 (Jan 28, 2016)

Oh thank the God, I was starting to wo... RRY. Looks like Minamoto is evolving into an ass... MAN.


----------



## rajin (Jan 29, 2016)

*What is Blut Vene?*


----------



## Zeta42 (Feb 5, 2016)

Free the nipple!


----------



## rajin (Feb 11, 2016)

*Chapter 112*


----------



## Zeta42 (Feb 12, 2016)

Holy shit, that unsatisfied look on Hana's face


----------



## Zeta42 (Feb 18, 2016)

Nice color page. Shian's hair color makes me think she's related to Kaoruko.


----------



## Golden Witch (Feb 18, 2016)

Is she punching Kaoruko's tit?


----------



## rajin (Feb 25, 2016)

*Chapter 114*


----------



## rajin (Mar 3, 2016)

*Chapter 115*


----------



## Zeta42 (Mar 3, 2016)

Who are those girls in the beginning? For a second, I thought one of them was the bully.


----------



## Zeta42 (Mar 11, 2016)

It's been ages, but another chapter has been translated. Here we have an insight into Genji and Suetsumuhana's relationship, Aoi being an ice queen, and Hana considering having sex for real for some voice practice. That's really convenient for Terumi.


----------



## rajin (Mar 17, 2016)

*Chapter 73*


----------



## Zeta42 (Mar 18, 2016)

Clean scans? Who needs that shit?

Apparently, Hana was a virgin until now.


----------



## Golden Witch (Mar 18, 2016)

They're starting to go a bit wild, aren't they?


----------



## rajin (Mar 25, 2016)

*just imagine the gift ball away if Askin throws it at him*


----------



## Zeta42 (Mar 25, 2016)

Kaoruko told Aoi about the experiment, it seems?


----------



## Zeta42 (Apr 3, 2016)

This is a rare occurence, but here are some spoiler pics from the next chapter. I'm not sure how legit they are, though.

*Spoiler*: __ 









The second one is probably fake cause I vaguely recall seeing it before.


----------



## rajin (Apr 7, 2016)

*Chapter 74*


----------



## Zeta42 (Apr 7, 2016)

Heh, as I thought. Only the first pic I posted was legit.

Moar cute Terumi x Kaoruko moments, please!


----------



## rajin (Apr 14, 2016)

*Chapter 120*


----------



## rajin (Apr 21, 2016)

*Chapter 121*


----------



## Zeta42 (Apr 21, 2016)

Some nice fanservice from auntie. 

And where the fuck is Murakami's lower body on page 3?


----------



## rajin (May 12, 2016)

Chapter 124


----------



## Zeta42 (May 13, 2016)

Gen-no-Naishinosuke arc! She's younger than I expected, I thought Kaoruko would make Terumi go after a wrinkled old lady. Still, it's kinda hard to tell this new target's age. Her name is Gennai Noriko.


----------



## Golden Witch (May 13, 2016)

This should be fun. Naishinosuke was a proper old lady but rumored to be lecherous.


----------



## Zeta42 (May 21, 2016)

Welp, judging by that spoiler pic that I saw, Noriko is as lewd as people said. She's already getting naked and demanding snu-snu from Terumi.


----------



## Zeta42 (Jun 5, 2016)

Huh. Noriko is a narcissist who loves herself the most, is she? She already has more personality than some of the earlier targets.


----------



## rajin (Jun 10, 2016)

Chapter 8


----------



## Zeta42 (Jun 17, 2016)

So he still hangs out with Hana, good. And Asahi is soooo jelly.


----------



## Zeta42 (Jun 23, 2016)

Raws for 216 are out. Looks like Terumi got into an argument with Kaoruko and ran off into the night, letting it all out with a scream. What the hell did she tell him? She looked so smug when they talked.


----------



## rajin (Jun 23, 2016)

Chapter 130


----------



## Zeta42 (Jul 4, 2016)

Raws for 217 are out.

Where can I find a woman who will buy me a cake and a chicken on the same date? WHO SHOULD I KILL FOR THIS?!


----------



## rajin (Jul 7, 2016)

Chapter 133

Chapter 133


----------



## Zeta42 (Jul 14, 2016)

It's tough without translations. I have no idea why Noriko wants to fuck him!


----------



## Zeta42 (Jul 26, 2016)

Why am I not surprised that she's masturbating to her own reflection in the mirror?


----------



## rajin (Jul 28, 2016)

Chapter 136


----------



## rajin (Sep 2, 2016)

Chapter 2 is out.

Chapter 2 is out.


----------



## rajin (Sep 22, 2016)

Chapter 28


----------



## rajin (Sep 29, 2016)

LINK


----------



## Zeta42 (Oct 17, 2016)

Banging a MILF for 4 days straight. Atta boy Terumi.


----------



## Zeta42 (Oct 23, 2016)

Now that's an unlikely company if I've ever seen one. Asahi, Hanada and Hana all in the same room? Where is that, anyway?


----------



## Zeta42 (Nov 1, 2016)

One page more than usual? I don't mind.


----------



## rajin (Nov 2, 2016)

Chapter 7!


----------



## Zeta42 (Nov 4, 2016)

A new chapter so soon? Are raw providers falling behind or something?

Anyway, it looks like Asahi will make her move on Terumi this time.


----------



## Zeta42 (Nov 18, 2016)

Already time for the next target? Gennai-sensei was forgotten quickly.


----------



## Zeta42 (Nov 26, 2016)

Raws for 235 are out. We get more auntie, and the next target is revealed to be Tamakazura.


----------



## Zeta42 (Dec 7, 2016)

Looks like this manga is being translated again. But the new translators seem to have forgotten to put a page in one of the chapters they released.


----------



## rajin (Dec 10, 2016)

New chapter!

New chapter!


----------



## Zeta42 (Dec 10, 2016)

A girl who looks like Yuu, but isn't her? Let's see where this goes.


----------



## rajin (Dec 15, 2016)

Chapter 152


----------



## Zeta42 (Dec 15, 2016)

She called him "onee-san"


----------



## rajin (Jan 14, 2017)

this Omake

this Omake


----------



## Araragi (Jan 15, 2017)

didn't know this was still going 

i wonder if i should catch up or not rofl. Who's up to date?


----------



## Zeta42 (Jan 15, 2017)

I am. But the translations are far behind the raws, if I'm not mistaken. Still fun to read.

So this new girl is from a rich family, but doesn't give off an ojou-sama vibe like the bully. Interesting.


----------



## rajin (Jan 24, 2017)

Here.


----------



## Zeta42 (Feb 11, 2017)

I have no fucking idea what's going on with Terumi in this arc.


----------



## rajin (Feb 25, 2017)

Chapter 114


----------



## Zeta42 (Feb 26, 2017)

She's asking "nee-san" for a kiss, hah.


----------



## Jareth Dallis (Feb 26, 2017)

This series has an interesting premise. Tsukiko is best girl btw.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rajin (Mar 3, 2017)

Chapter 2


----------



## Zeta42 (Mar 14, 2017)

Raws for 246 are out.

Terumi has such feminine fingers, geez.


----------



## Zeta42 (Mar 19, 2017)

Hehe. She misses Terumi's touch, the pervert.


----------



## Zeta42 (Mar 27, 2017)

Some girl we've never seen before is getting BLACKED. What the hell is going on in this arc?


----------



## Zeta42 (Apr 9, 2017)

Raws for 249 and 250 are out.

Oh shit, Terumi's new girl is about to be BLACKED! In her sleep! Somebody stop this guy!


----------



## Golden Witch (Apr 16, 2017)

Not the most impressive way for a hero to intervene.


----------



## Zeta42 (May 20, 2017)

What's with all these [Blocked Domains] in the links? Anyhow, chapters 252-254 are out. Rape averted, Terumi is about to get some (I think). It's also most unusual to get two colored pages in a row.


----------



## Zeta42 (Jul 1, 2017)

Raw chapter 289 is out. Doesn't look like Terumi sexed that girl, and he's still disguised as a girl afterwards. Interesting how every character we've met before appears to be one year older now. Time passes.


----------



## Smoke (Nov 16, 2017)

Does Terumi do anything else with his aunt?

The last time he was sucking on them nips, was ch98/99.

Have almost 200 chaps gone by, without him getting any closer to her?

144/145 is kinda cool, but not to the same level as Ch13-15.


----------



## Zeta42 (Nov 17, 2017)

They seem to be getting closer romantically instead of physically.


----------



## Smoke (Nov 29, 2017)

So no?


----------



## Zeta42 (Nov 29, 2017)

They were both naked in a hot spring together.


----------



## Smoke (Nov 11, 2018)

Smoke said:


> Does Terumi do anything else with his aunt?
> 
> The last time he was sucking on them nips, was ch98/99.
> 
> ...



BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ch315-318

They're not translated yet, but even raw, they do the job. Reading it, I was instantly transported to 2011 when I first gazed upon Kaoruko's beautiful breasts, and everything happened just as fast.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 31, 2019)

Anyone still reading this?

The latest raws that came out, are the absolute best. My penis and I can't wait for next week.


----------



## Zeta42 (Aug 1, 2019)

69 with aunt YAAAAAAAS.
But they aren't fucking, not yet.


----------



## Zeta42 (Aug 28, 2019)

There's going to be so much salt in a week.


----------



## Zeta42 (Sep 5, 2019)

It's over. At 358 chapters.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 19, 2019)

Haven't read this since . . . . the tomboy?
Anyhoo, heard that the final chapter left fans blue balled - Prison School style.
But it seems like this time, the author was feeling generous and thus, the final volume of the manga had an extra bit where the two bang for months on end.


----------



## Zeta42 (Nov 19, 2019)

EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! said:


> Haven't read this since . . . . the tomboy?
> Anyhoo, heard that the final chapter left fans blue balled - Prison School style.
> But it seems like this time, the author was feeling generous and thus, the final volume of the manga had an extra bit where the two bang for months on end.


Wait are you shitting me? He actually fucks the aunt after all?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 19, 2019)

Zeta42 said:


> Wait are you shitting me? He actually fucks the aunt after all?



Yep. There's a thread on /a showing off the pages of their doing the nasty. 
Or so I've heard from a friend. 
My friend also mentioned something about a pie zoo ree? 
Whatever that term would imply


----------



## Muk (Nov 19, 2019)

And I had lost all hope for this manga


----------

